# Welche Klasse ist der beste tank ?



## the-King_of-Wow (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo leute,

da Wotlk den Todesritter eingeführt hat und der (wie man so hört ) kein schlechter Tank ist  ,möcht ich gern wissen welche Klasse am besten als Tank fungiert .
Kan der DK wirklich den krieger vom thron stossen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computerblicker (6. Januar 2009)

Tank is immer sogut wie der Skill des Spielers...is wie beim Heiler, sind allesamt gut, kommt immer auf den einzelnen an.
Klar gibts Vor und Nachteile, aber im gesamten geben und nehmen die sich alle nix


----------



## BöhserOnkel2009 (6. Januar 2009)

Jede der Tankklassen hat ihre Vor-und Nachteile.Das gilt auch für den Todesritter.Und der Krieger steht auch nicht auf dem "Thron" unter diesen.Welche "am Besten" ist, lässt sich nicht festlegen.

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cell81469 (6. Januar 2009)

Also wenn man davon ausgeht das alle verglichenen klassen gleichwertiges equip haben und gleichen skill lvl besitzen...

Der Paladin nach wie vor der beste tank für große gruppen aufgrund seiner weihe und schild

Der Krieger ist meiner ansicht nach aktuell auch nicht schlecht für gruppen auch wenn ers bisserl schwerer hat mit der aggro weil donnerknall und spalten (erhlich gesagt keine ahnung ob man das als def auch hat) nur einmal kurz wirken und daanch CD haben

Der Druide ist ganz gut als einzel bis 2 höchstens 3 ziele tank da wohl immer noch unübertroffen in aggro erzeugung allerdings ist es bei gruppen schwer weil man da nur auf prankenhieb zurück greifen kann der allerdings Kegelförmig ist wodurch man erstmal schaffen muss die gruppe an mobs in die richtige stellung zu bekommen.

Dk auch recht akzeptabel für gruppen allerdings schlechter als Paladin da kein schild dafür allerdings mit der aktuellen version von eisiges blut oder wies hieß extremen schadensabsorb.

Aber alles in allem würd ich sagen ist es zwar schön das mit dk ne neue Tankfähige klasse hinzugekommen ist allerdings wohl keine bedrohung für Krieger und Paladine


und ja Satzzeichen sind mein schlimmster feind^^


----------



## Parkourinator (6. Januar 2009)

also laut erfahrung:

krieger > pala > dudu

der dk ist mir noch zu neu. den will ich noch net einordnen


----------



## Maladin (6. Januar 2009)

Das kann man wohl schlecht pauschalisieren. Am Balancing wird immer wieder gearbeitet. Und Threads mit "Wer ist der Beste <Funktion eintragen>" oder "Was macht mehr Dämätsch" werden mit lustigen Einzeilern zum Spamthread ohne Gehalt.

Beweist mir das Gegenteil?

/wink maladin


----------



## Freebs (6. Januar 2009)

Pala is immer in allem am Besten.


----------



## Thornbearer (6. Januar 2009)

Situationsgebunden-Alle!

Jede Klasse hat Stärken und Schwächen, und wenn man sie lässt, können alle vier tanken. Ich persönlich mag Paladine, was meine eigene subjektive Meinung ist... aber ich kann bei Paladinen einfach ohne Rücksicht losbomben... darum mag ich Palas, was sie nicht zur besten Tankklasse macht, aber ich mag sie halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (6. Januar 2009)

Zum 1.000.000sten mal: Es ist Situationsabhängig und kann nicht pauschalisiert werden.
Keine Klasse kann die Andere in jeder Situation vom Thron stoßen.
In manchen Situationen ist sogar der Magier der beste Tank...


----------



## Otama (6. Januar 2009)

Freebs schrieb:


> Pala is immer in allem am Besten.



da is wohl mal wieder einer zu sehr von sich eingenommen dachte im moment sind nur die dks so schlimm

und wie schon mehrmals gesagt wurde jede klasse hat ihre vor- und nachteile egal obs ums tanken/healen oder dmg machen geht


----------



## Kurusawa (6. Januar 2009)

Ich finde, dass der dk mit Tod und Verfall auf viele Mobs gleichzeitig ein gutes Maß an Bedrohung erzeugen kann. Dennoch kann man die Tankklassen meiner Meinung nach nicht miteinander vergleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (6. Januar 2009)

Freebs schrieb:


> Pala is immer in allem am Besten.



hättest wohl gerne^^

Wie wohl schon erwähnt wurde,
Krieger:Immer wieder sehr gut bei einzelnen Gegnern,während Gruppen da immer noch Probleme bereiten,trotz Shockwave.
Paladin:Gruppen bleiben an dem förmlich kleben,leider sind mir die Schwächen nicht geläufig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Druide:Absolutes Aggromonster.Mann muss wirklich was rausfahren um denen die Aggro zu klauen.Gruppen gehen auch aber eben nicht
          sehr gut.
Todesritter:Gut für Gruppen,aber kann dass nicht so gut wie der Pala trotz der menge an Schaden die er durch Eisige Gegenwehr
                 einfach wegsteckt


so seh ich das wer das anders sieht,der siehts halt anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToteRatte (6. Januar 2009)

Okay mal ganz im ernst... ICH bin der beste Tank.

Na gut, wenn Athene/Athenelol Tanken würde, wär er um einiges besser. Aber solang der auf Holy bleibt sitz ich auf dem Thron.

Muharharhar... -.-* Boah jetzt denk sogar ich das ich ein Kiddy bin ^^

PS.: Beste Tanks sind und bleiben Priester... (Das geht an meinen kleinen Bruder.)


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. Januar 2009)

Freebs schrieb:


> Pala is immer in allem am Besten.



Bin zwar selber palatank, aber das du hier von dir gibst, ist einfach nur zum lachen

@ TE

Krieger und DuDu - BossTanks
Paladin - Tank für Gruppen, aber auch nicht schlecht bei Bosse

Dk....... die sollen schaden machen^^


----------



## Yrhi (7. Januar 2009)

Hm, also ich persönlich, und ich hab einige Raidhealerfahrung in Lich King, finde Krieger sind am angenehmsten zu healen! Sie fressen gefühlt weniger Damage und haben imo auch die besseren Oh SHIT buttons!

Ich finde seit LK sind Palas nicht mehr so die Uber Tanks wie in BC ab ca. patch 2.4!


----------



## Mojo2 (7. Januar 2009)

cell81469 schrieb:


> Also wenn man davon ausgeht das alle verglichenen klassen gleichwertiges equip haben und gleichen skill lvl besitzen...
> 
> 
> Der Druide ist ganz gut als einzel bis 2 höchstens 3 ziele tank da wohl immer noch unübertroffen in aggro erzeugung allerdings ist es bei gruppen schwer weil man da nur auf prankenhieb zurück greifen kann der allerdings Kegelförmig ist wodurch man erstmal schaffen muss die gruppe an mobs in die richtige stellung zu bekommen.
> ...




Naja mit Berserker kann man richtig krass aggro aufbauen, da zerfleischen mal richtig dmg macht und des dann noch auf 3 Ziele!
Außerdem kann man mit talent zermalmen auf 2 ziele machen, was auch gut aggro macht.
Wenn man also das Ziel immer mal wechselt hat man kein Problem mit mehreren mobs, da dudu ja sowieso ziemlich viel aggro erzeugen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (7. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Beweist mir das Gegenteil?



das ist nicht dein ernst oder? *g*




Welches Auto ist am Schnellsten?
Welche Kugel ist am rundesten?
Welcher Springbock springt am höchsten?
Welche Wolke ist am Wolkigsten?

Schneller, höher weiter.! 

aber mal @ Topic,  

AM Roflmao-Gymnasium ..  die 12B ist die Beste Klasse.


----------



## Dabow (7. Januar 2009)

Es war und wird immer der Krieger bleiben ... und dass ist auch verdammt gut so ! Es darf keine Hybrid Klasse wie der Paladin oder Druide werden ... sowas wäre nicht richtig !

Der Krieger steckt am meisten weg und ist aus diesem Grund die beste Tank Klasse ... ein Spieler der seinen Krieger beherrscht : over all !


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (7. Januar 2009)

hallo,
hier erst mal ein paar vorteile und nachteile bei tank klassen:

paladin  vorteil: kann gottesschild und sich heilen usw.
             nachteil: auf mana angewissen=kein mana kaum aggro

DK  vorteil: bei blutskillung stendig selber heilung auch wen nur gering, und ansondsten auch gute spells zum dmg verringern
       nachteil: meinses wissens nach kann er kein schild tragen ( weiß net obs stimmt hab noch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , auf runen angewissen

druide vorteil: kann dd tanken und heilen (allgemein) , in notfällen baumrinde an und selber heilen 
          nachteil: das aggro aufbauen auf größerer gruppen wird schwer

krieger vorteil: ist nicht auf mana, runen oder ähnliches angewiesen dank wut, auch gut bei aggro auf mehr leute aufzubauen
            nachteil: durch wut erst nach ein paar schlägen richtig aggro wie durch donnerknall und kann sich werder heilen sondern nur schildwall(klaub so heißt   das) aktieviren 

nunja das is halt meine meinung was die vorteile und nachteile sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer andere sachen findet kanns ja schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liju (7. Januar 2009)

Wie viele solcher Fred's solls eigentlich noch über dieses Thema geben ?! Die SuFu lässt grüßen und hätte sich sicher sehr darüber gefreut wenn du sie benutzt hättest, immerhin hätte sie dir auch was vorzeigen können !

Tschuldigung aber ich wollt nun auch ma mimimi'en ...

Edit kam grad und meinte da hätte jemand vor mir was geschrieben als ich selbst am tippseln war. Dann mal meine Meinung dazu :



> paladin vorteil: kann gottesschild und sich heilen usw.
> nachteil: auf mana angewissen=kein mana kaum aggro



Das Gottesschild ist ganz sicher kein Vorteil da du es im Kampf besser nicht benutzen solltest, immerhin resettet es die Aggro. Insofern rennen die Mobs schön am Paladin vorbei in die Gruppe & Schwupps stirbt jeder.

Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten um an Mana wieder ranzukommen, eben mal Siegel wechseln und Mana reggen. Wobei der Paladin, ob Tankadin oder nicht, sowieso Mana durch erhaltene Heilung erhält. 



> DK vorteil: bei blutskillung stendig selber heilung auch wen nur gering, und ansondsten auch gute spells zum dmg verringern
> nachteil: meinses wissens nach kann er kein schild tragen ( weiß net obs stimmt hab noch keinen blush.gif ) , auf runen angewissen



DK hab ich keinen & war auch noch mit keinem Unterwegs da ich immer der Tank war, also hab ich ka wie die so tanken.



> druide vorteil: kann dd tanken und heilen (allgemein) , in notfällen baumrinde an und selber heilen
> nachteil: das aggro aufbauen auf größerer gruppen wird schwer



Da wir hier vom Tank reden, seh ich mal das DD sein unso nicht als Vorteil. In den meisten Fällen geht der selfheal eh in die Hose.
Beim Nachteil stimme ich dir mal zu.



> krieger vorteil: ist nicht auf mana, runen oder ähnliches angewiesen dank wut, auch gut bei aggro auf mehr leute aufzubauen
> nachteil: durch wut erst nach ein paar schlägen richtig aggro wie durch donnerknall und kann sich werder heilen sondern nur schildwall(klaub so heißt das) aktieviren



Zum Nachteil : Es gibt etwas beim Warri das nennt sich "Blutrausch", werden dir sofort 10 Wut & über paar Sek noch bissel Wut hergestellt. Wenn also in ne Gruppe rennst & Blutrausch zündest, kannste sofort nen Donnerknall raushauen. Da du in der Zeit mind. 1 Schlag schon gemacht hast und die Mobs auf dich schlagen kommt gleich ne Schockwelle hinterher und du hast keine Probleme beim Aggroverlust.


Soweit von mir, btw deine Signatur is totaler Schwachsinn. Zumindest mal der Teil mit "klein geht aber schneller", aber bei den paar Wörtern vor dem "und" stimm ich mit dir vollkommen überein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emók (7. Januar 2009)

Also Gruppen tanken kann der Druide genauso gut wie der Paladin! Wenn ein guter Druide tankt haltet er alle an sich egal ob es 2 oder 6 Mobs oder mehr und eigendlich kann ein guter Tank egal welche Klasse genau sogut tanken wie jede andere Klasse es kommt wie schon gesagt aufn Spieler selbst an.
Und natürlich haben die Klassen vorteile und nachteile.
Also man sollte die Klasse spielen die einem gefällt und nicht auf andere hören die sagen "Spiel nen Pala kannst 10 Mobs aufeinmal tanken ohne Aggro zuverlieren"

PS. Ich spiel nen Druiden und ich tanke alles egal wieviele Mobs es sind und verliere keine Aggro und andere Klassen genauso nicht nur Paladine können Gruppen tanken!


----------



## Darkmplayn (7. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele Einen Krieger tank und freue mich immer in raids wenn mal en Pala tank dabei ist (kann man sich ausruhen xD)

Ich Tanke lieber Bosse oder allgemein einzelne mobs das macht mir persöhnlich mehr spaß als einen ganzen pult zu tanken okay in Inis kommrt man nich drum rum...

ich finde persöhlich gesagt in raid Palas gut für trashs und Krieger oder druiden für Bosse   dks kann ich leider noch nicht einschätzen habe mit zu wenigen bisher gespielt


----------



## Tokkró (7. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich stimme einerseits denen zu, die der Meinung sind das man sowas nicht pauschalisieren sollte.

Andererseits:

Ich bin (wie ihr sehen könnt) selbst Krieger. Pala und Dudu hab ich noch nich ausprobiert.
Allerdings frage ich mich was ihr für Krieger-Tanks habt, wenn die es nicht problemlos schaffen die Aggro, auch in größeren Gruppen, zu halten. Ganz egal ob der Imba-Mage mit dem Imba-Hexer zusammen am Bomben ist.
Meiner Meinung nach machen die dann was falsch.

Ich persönlich hab keine Probleme die Aggro zu halten. Sinnvolles einsetzen der Fähigkeiten hilft schon... Spalten, Donnerknall, Schockwelle, Verwüsten (in Verbindung mit [Glyphe - Rüstung zerreißen] und vll noch [Glyphe - Verwüsten] ) reichen. Zwischendurch mal nen Targetwechsel. Zur Not hat man noch "Herausforderungsruf".

Und wenn mal nen Einzelner abhaut: "Spott" zum Einen und "Heldenhafter Wurf" zum Anderen.

MfG

Tokkró


----------



## diablo36 (7. Januar 2009)

so habe selber pala tank muss zu sagen lasse auch liber deff krieger an die bosse ran da sie mehr aushalten als palas.

habe selber auch schon bosse getankt so ist es nicht.

aba egal ob pala, dudu, krieger oder dk 

alle sind fast gleich zu zocken mann muss halt nur mit denn fertickeiten  klar kommen dann geht es auch 

aba wer der beste tank is mir erlich gesagt egal 

es sind alle gut 

lg weisser


----------



## Tigrexx (7. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe selbst einen DK Tank und muss sagen das tanken recht easy ist da man meistens mit Flächenschaden angreift und auch sehr nützliche Deff zauber hat z.b eisiges blut oder Lichritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Obwohl ich ja noch von so einigen leuten höre Dk´s sind keine tanks und können nicht tanken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich weiß auch nich was diese leute haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (7. Januar 2009)

Ich tanke zurzeit mit nen Dk und habe auch null probleme ob grpn oder solo auser die anderen dks drehen druch mit ihren flächen dmg dann wirds abundzu schon mal ein chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ansonsten wüsste ich nicht das ich 1x aggro verloren habe in normalen innis heros und so war ich leider noch nicht. Mit krieger hab ich auch schon getankt gefällt mir persönlich besser wie mit dk.


----------



## Turican (7. Januar 2009)

Krieger.Punkt.


----------



## Tigrexx (7. Januar 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> Krieger.Punkt.



Kurz und Schmerzlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taliboon (7. Januar 2009)

N` gut gespielter Krieger ist gefühlt die "Beste" Tank klasse. Palas sind in der regel auch gut , da sie kaum skill verlangen beim Tanken und trotzdem recht gut aggro raushauen. Druide ist gefühlt bischen schwächer geworden (Weniger Rüssi , Beweglichkeit skaliert nicht mehr so stark) sind auf n einzelnes Ziel aber immernoch sehr sehr gut und machen dabei auch ordentlich damage für ne Tank klasse. Dk`s machen ihren job auch recht gut, fressen dabei aber einiges. Was lernen wir daraus ? Nix was wir uns net schon denken hätten können !


----------



## Makuma (7. Januar 2009)

wie erwähnt hängts von der situation ab.

da mir solche threads echt zum hals raushängen sag ich dir einfach mal wer der schlechteste tank is: mage^^

ok, paar tankfähigkeiten hat man da schon:
donnerknall -> arkane explosion
spot -> arkane macht, trinket usw.
schildwall -> eisblock 
rüssi zerreissen -> versengen
usw.

also "richtig" eingesetzt kann ein mage auch ein hohes maß an bedrohung erzeugen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@r1@n (7. Januar 2009)

Makuma schrieb:


> wie erwähnt hängts von der situation ab.
> 
> da mir solche threads echt zum hals raushängen sag ich dir einfach mal wer der schlechteste tank is: mage^^
> 
> ...


mage nicht immer! man denke an maulgar
aber im normalfall ja^^


----------



## Ant1gen (7. Januar 2009)

wie schon zu 10000000.k³ ES GIBT KEINEN IMBA TANK.....

es ist IMMER von der Instanz bediengt wer am besten tanken, kann  oder MUSS....

Ich sag nur BT oder AQ40 da musste ein Hexer tanken. o.O jetzte kommt ich hab keine Ahnung.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/vote 4 close!


----------



## Iodun (7. Januar 2009)

also unser maintank ist ein paladin und das läuft sehr gut


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (7. Januar 2009)

Ant1gen schrieb:


> wie schon zu 10000000.k³ ES GIBT KEINEN IMBA TANK.....
> 
> es ist IMMER von der Instanz bediengt wer am besten tanken, kann  oder MUSS....



yep, da hast du wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ant1gen schrieb:


> Ich sag nur BT oder AQ40 da musste ein Hexer tanken.



BT ja, AQ40 nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (7. Januar 2009)

Normalerweise der mit der grössten Erfahrung+besten Equip.

Krieger, Pala, Dudu nehmen sich da nicht viel, eben jeder Vorteile in bestimmten Nischen, aber für die Masse der Bosse ist es schlichtweg egal.

Dks haben den Durchbruch allerdings noch nicht recht geschafft. Man sieht auch extrem wenig MTs davon. Als Zweittank allerdings auch nicht übel.


----------



## Gerbalin (7. Januar 2009)

DK > Pala > Krieger > Dudu

meine Einschätzung was das Spielen als DD und Healer betrifft.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> Krieger.Punkt.




stimme ich zu der einzig wahre tank ist der Krieger und wird auch so sein


----------



## campino76 (7. Januar 2009)

Da mein Main Deff-Krieger is, sag ich auch mal, dass Krieger die besseren Tanks sind. xD



Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> nachteil: durch wut erst nach ein paar schlägen richtig aggro wie durch donnerknall und kann sich werder heilen sondern nur schildwall(klaub so heißt   das) aktieviren



Wutprobleme gibts eher nicht und zum Thema selbst heilen: wütende Regeneration richtig nice und wenns wirklich knapp wird, gibts noch Letztes Gefecht was jeder Deff-Krieger geskillt haben sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Picknicker82 (7. Januar 2009)

Was den besten Tank aus macht setzt sich zusammen aus:

- Klasse
- Rasse
- Spezialisierung (nur bedingt, da es meist schon ein definierten Tank-Baum gibt, man in der Skillung jedoch Unterschiede machen kann)
- Equip
- Skill des Spielers
- zu bekämpfenden Boss (und dadurch entstehende Situationen)
- die Mitspieler (mit allen vorher aufgelisteten Punkten)
- das Balancing der aktuellen WOW Version

Hab bestimmt was vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ich, wie viele meiner Vorredner, jedoch eigentlich zeigen möchte ist, das die Frage sehr schwer zu beantworten ist. Es gibt unzählige Kombinationen, die über die Zeit in ihrem Wert oft variieren. Es kommt also auf die Situation an. 

Generell würde ich vielleicht schon sagen, dass es wahrscheinlich so ist, dass ein Krieger in mehr Situationen hilfreicher ist als ein Pala oder ein Druide, da er gute Fähigkeiten besitzt "einzustecken", was bei Schadensspitzen von einigen Bossen wichtig ist. Allerdings gibt es IMMER Ausnahmen, wie z.B. in Hyjal der Trash. Ein Pala entlastet den Raid hier doch schon sehr.

Und dabei rede ich hier wirklich nur vom oberen bis Highend-Content, da es nur hier wirklich auf diese Feinheiten ankommt. Bis dahin sind die Bosse meist NICHT so speziell, dass sie nur von einer Klasse getankt werden kann.

Für einen Neuling würde ich sogar eine Hybridklasse wie den Druiden oder Paladin empfehlen, weil man hier auch die Möglichkeit hat andere Formen des Spiels kennenzulernen, wie z.B. mal Heiler.

Wo wir grad bei dem Thema sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer ist eigentlich der beste ...
Denke das man solche Fragen nicht lächerlich sind, sondern im Prinzip sehr interessant. Eine Pauschalantwort wird man aber nur bekommen wenn man die Frage genauer stellt.

ein Beispiel:
"Wer ist eigentlich der beste HEILER, wenn ich mit einen bOOn-Tank vor Hogger stehe und 3 DDs brain-afk sind, und ich das Gefühl habe das ich mit einem grünen Item diesen Highend-Content nicht packen werde. Mich danach tierisch aufrege und weiter guides lese, was zu tun ist?!

Antwort:
Ein Psychologe!

In diesem Sinne...

Lustiges Rätselraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (7. Januar 2009)

> Überschrift: Welche Klasse ist der beste tank ?, Beste tankklasse



*Der Tank, dessen Spieler Ihn beherrscht* ist in der Regel der beste für diese Person.

DEN ultimativen Tank gibt es nicht. Jeder Tank hat seine Vor- und Nachzüge. Als Spieler dessen muss man nur die volle Funktionalität der jeweiligen Tank-Klasse beherrschen, um Ihn effektiv als Tank zu spielen.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (7. Januar 2009)

@ Picknicker82  / 100 % SIGN


_Und wenn hier Leute posten Pala ist gut für Gruppen und dann noch nicht mal wissen, ob ein Def-Krieger Donnerknall
kann.... na da sag ich mal nix weiter zu.
_
Also, der beste Tank: Ein Spieler mit Erfahrung, Wissen um seine Klasse und am besten, er kennt noch die anderen Klassen.


----------



## mekry (7. Januar 2009)

hm also meiner meinung nach sind Krieger die besten tanks

krieger sind nich auf mana runen oder sonst was angewiesen .. naja auf wut ok 
aber dafür gibts ja blutrausch 
und falls der platz reicht  kann man seit neustem ja auch in der deff haltung chargen 
durch die richtige skillung bekommt man beim blocken etc auch genug wut 
und aggro halten ok 2-3 sec brauch der krieger schon um gruppen an sich zu halten 
aber mit donnerknall +schockwave + glyphe :verwüsten auf 2 ziele 
is es auch nich mehr so schwer
und die "OH SHIT" fähigkeiten sind auch nich ganz ohne 
letztes gefecht+ dingsda(30% hp in ich glaaub 12 sec) +schildwall + wenns sein muss schildblock  is schon krass 

aber natürlich kommts auch auf den skill des spielers an
hm equip naja  jeder weiß das er net mit grünem gear lvl 78  iwas in naxx verloren hat


----------



## Omidas (7. Januar 2009)

@Vorposter
------
hm also meiner meinung nach sind Paladine die besten tanks

Paladine sind nich auf wut runen oder sonst was angewiesen .. naja auf Mana ok 
aber dafür gibts ja Göttliche Bitte 
und falls die Skillpunkte reichen  kann man  ja auch schneller laufen skillen
durch die Basisfähigkeit bekommt man beim geheilt werden etc auch genug Mana
und aggro halten ok 1-2 sec brauch der Pala schon um gruppen an sich zu halten 
aber mit Weihe + Schildwurf + hämmern auf 3 Ziele 
is es auch nich mehr so schwer
und die "OH SHIT" fähigkeiten sind auch nich ganz ohne 
Handauflegen + schildwall + Ardent Defender wenn die Hp mal niedrig sind, sind schon krass 

aber natürlich kommts auch auf den skill des spielers an
hm equip naja  jeder weiß das er net mit grünem gear lvl 78  iwas in naxx verloren hat
------

So genug gealbert. Man kann über jeden Tank fast so einen schöne Sache schreiben. Und ich finde,
dass es eigentlich recht ausgeglichen ist. Und bei vielen wird die Entscheidung eh nur dadurch
getroffen, was deren MT ist oder was für andere Tanks sie kennen.

Was ich an solchen Diskusionen nur immer herlich finde ist, dass man nie lan warten muss um
zu lesen, das ein Paladin nicht gut als Tank ist weil er OOM gehen kann. Ein Druide/Krieger hat das
gleiche Problem, nur nennt man es bei denen Wutlöcher. Unterschied ist nur, das der diese beiden
Klassen die schon von Anfang an haben und der Pala dank seinem Start mit vollem Mana erst gut 
Aggro bauen kann und dann zum Schluss langsamer machen muss.
Nur solltenin solchen Fällen, wo das eintritt und zu einem wirklichem Problem wird die Bosse eh schell
genug Down sein, da man da zu >90% dann Overequipt ist. Paar Ausnahmen gibt es sicher.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Januar 2009)

alle gleich schlecht


----------



## mor1337 (7. Januar 2009)

Thema Aggroaufbau, da ist laut meiner Erfahrung eine Pala weder vom Druiden noch vom Krieger einholbar, auch auf singel targets
ja auch mit gutem eq der Krieger/dudus & welche die Ahnung haben & ihre Klasse spielen können
Und mana Probelme hat ein pala auch nie bei bossfights mit glyphe & refugium


----------



## Charlie_22 (7. Januar 2009)

Also ich würde nicht unbedingt sagen das Tank so gut ist wie sein skill. Was bringt der Skill wenn der Spieler ihn nicht spielen kann.


----------



## Gerbalin (7. Januar 2009)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Also ich würde nicht unbedingt sagen das Tank so gut ist wie sein skill. Was bringt der Skill wenn der Spieler ihn nicht spielen kann.



Mh kann man von Skill sprechen wenn der Spieler nicht spielen kann? Ich versteh Deinen Post nicht wirklich.

Früher: 

Skill > Equip

Heute (leider):

Equip > Skill


----------



## Nexilein (7. Januar 2009)

Was für ein origineller Thread....

Beim Tanken kommt es eigentlich weniger auf die Klasse als vielmehr auf die Rasse an. 
Bei Autos, bei denen der Tankstutzen recht weit oben angebracht ist (z.B. X5, Cayen, Hummer) tun sich Gnome beim Tanken beispielsweise oft schwer.


----------



## ThEDiciple (7. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele selber einen DK als Tank (Frost) und hab solche und solche erfahrungen mit anderen gehabt. Die einen waren begeistert wie locker und schnell es geht, andere wiederum kommen damit garnicht zurecht und es geht ihnen zu schnell. Ich muss dazu sagen bis auf firsttarget setzt ich in der regel eh keine zeichen da ich eh mit tod und verfall , heulende boje bzw pestilenz hauptsächlich aoe tanke bei grp, 4+ Elite Mobs sind in der regel also kein problem dank der schadensverringernden talente bekommt man auch recht wenig schaden dabei ab teilt aber genug aus um alle an sich zu binden. Jeder hat halt seine vor und nachteile wobei es immer noch am spieler selber liegt wie gut er tankt. Deswegen sind solche "Wer ist der beste in....?" Themen meiner meinung nach sinnlos. Da der DK noch neu ist werden sich die meisten noch an ihn gewöhnen müssen aber ich bekomme eigentlich positives feedback von den meisten bis auf ein paar wenige ausnahmen wobei es hier wohl eher der neid ist bzw die angst man könnte einem den platz als Tank streitig machen.


----------



## Shadowstorm (7. Januar 2009)

Der beste Tank ist der, welcher seine Cooldowns zum richtigen Zeitpunkt einsetzt und nicht nur blind auf ein Target haut.

Paldine und Todesritter erzeugen am schnellsten Aggro gegenüber Gruppen.
Krieger und Druiden haben Specials die weder Todesritter noch Paladine besitzen.

Aber im Endeffekt sind alle gleich besonders durch ähnliche Notfallcooldowns.

Druiden = HP-Tanks mit extrem guten Singletargetaggroaufbau
Krieger = die meisten Gimmicks ala Spellreflect etc. und in allen Bereichen ausgeglichen.
Paladine = sehr schnell viel AoE-Aggro , immer reduzierter eingehender Schaden bei Blockcap
Todesritter = sehr guter AoE-Aggroaufbau

An sich kommts auf den Spieler an. blizzard verfolgt nicht umsonst das Ziel das jeder Tank jeden Boss tanken können soll.


----------



## ToteRatte (7. Januar 2009)

Keiner widerspricht, somit isses amtlich, ich bin dann wohl der beste Tank.

Ach ja, mit Schurke kann ich immer gut Tanken... naja ein mob... und das 3 Schläge lang. Aber Aggro halt ich.
Hey kann mir wer mal die Tankspeccung für Priester schicken? Aber mein vorposter hatte recht, Gnome sind die schlechtesten Tanks...

Obwohl sie gut Aggro halten... keiner Mag Gnome.


----------



## WotanGOP (7. Januar 2009)

Da hier, obwohl es mit dem eigentlichen Thema nichts zu tun hat, zu Hauf Sätze auftauchen, wie "der beste Tank ist der, der seine Knöpfe richtig drückt", "...Erfahrung hat" oder "...seine CDs richtig einsetzt", sag ich gleich mal dazu: Solche Vergleiche machen nur Sinn, wenn man davon ausgeht, daß die betreffenden Tanks ihre Klasse alle richtig und gleich gut spielen. Ansonsten macht eine Diskussion über die Klassen keinen Sinn. Von daher sind solche Erwähnungen im Grunde auch über, aber naja...
Als zweites sei festgehalten, daß das Spielsystem so ausgelegt ist, daß grundsätzlich jeder Tank jeden Boss erfolgreich tanken können soll. Gleiches gilt für die Möglichkeit, ganze Mobgruppen an sich zu binden und halten. Unterm Strich ist beides tatsächlich der Fall, d.h. man kann durchaus jede Tankklasse für jede Tankaufgabe einsetzen. Das heißt allerdings nicht, daß es da keine qualitativen Unterschiede gibt. Eine Pizza und ein Brot machen schließlich auch beide satt. Und dennoch schafft das die Pizza leichter, weil sie besser schmeckt.
Prinzipiell kann also jede Tankklasse alle Aufgaben erfüllen. Dennoch gibt es in der Praxis Unterschiede bei der Umsetzung, welche die eine oder andere Klasse den anderen hervorhebt. Und das alles wohlgemerkt bei gleich fähigen Spielern.

So, dann jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema.

Auch wenn es hart klingt und einige sehr überraschen wird: Es gibt eine Tankklasse, die, momentan und im aktuellen Kontent, den anderen überlegen ist: Den Palatank!
Diese Aussage läßt sich natürlich auch mit Argumenten begründen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Gruppen tanken
Ja, inzwischen können das auch Druiden und Krieger auf akzeptable Art und Weise und Todesritter ja sowieso. Trotzdem kommt da immernoch keiner an den Paladin heran. Auch wenn das für mich selbst schon wieder ein Nachteil ist, so wird wohl kein Raid, der einen guten Palatank hat, diesen an Sartharion oder Tenebron heranstellen, während andere Tankklassen sich um die Elementare und Welpen kümmern müssen. Der Paladin kann nach wie vor unbegrenzt große Mobgruppen an sich binden und ist dabei im Aggroaufbau auf alle Ziele ganz klar vorn, während er deutlich weniger Schaden bekommt, als Tanks ohne Schild (dazu gleich noch) und sich mit dem richtigen Siegel auch noch am besten passiv selbst mit heilen kann (auch dazu gleich mehr).

2. Bosse tanken
Das ist die Königsdisziplin. Alle Tankklassen sollen dazu geeignet sein und alle Tankklassen sind dazu geeignet. Aber auch hier ist der Palatank vorn. Aktuell baut einfach keiner so schnell Aggro auf, wie der Tankadin. Bei Malygos können Sparks übereinander liegen, ich habe trotzdem keine Probleme, meinen Vorsprung zu halten, selbst gegenüber den stärksten DDs. Insgesamt kann ich als Tank bei Bossen gut mit den schlechteren DDs mithalten, was den Schaden angeht. 2284 DPS bei Flickwerk auf heroisch habe ich bisher bei keiner anderen Tankklasse auf ein einzelnes Ziel erlebt. Selbst bei nicht untoten Mobs ist der Palatank über den anderen Klassen. Bei Untoten und Dämonen dann natürlich erst recht. Das ist ein unstreitbarer enormer Vorteil, sind doch die meisten Mobs untot in Nordend.
Bei der Schadensreduktion ist der Paladin gleichauf mit dem Krieger. Im Gegensatz zu früher reduzieren wir jetzt durch Blocken genauso viel Schaden, wie die Urtanks. Beide sind den Tanks ohne Schild aber eindeutig und klar überlegen. Heiler, die mich gewohnt sind, haben mir das immer wieder bestätigt, wenn sie mal einen solchen Tank zu heilen hatten. Das Mehr an Rüstung macht das Fehlen von Blocken einfach nicht wett und das größere Polster ist auch nur ein kleinerer Vorteil in den meisten Fällen. Bei Flickwerk natürlich sind zwei Druiden mit viel Leben als Abfangtanks für den hasserfüllten Schlag die beste Besetzung. Da geht es ja nicht um Totalvermeidung, sondern ums einstecken und  bequem wieder hochgeheilt werden können. Bei Schlägen jenseits der 20k ist es dann schon ein Unterschied, ob man "nur" 35k Leben hat, oder deutlich über 40k.
Bei den Spezialfähigkeiten für Notfälle müssen wir uns auch nicht mehr hinter dem Krieger verstecken. Über 12 Sekunden jeglichen Schaden um 50% reduzieren ist stark, genau wie instant volles Leben. Da hat uns Patch 3.0.2 enorm verbessert. Vorher gab es den Schildwall nicht und Handauflegen hatte eine ganze Stunde CD, jetzt nur noch 20 Minuten.

3. Selbstheilung
Während von den Richturteilen, die jeder Paladin kann, der ganze Schlachtzug Vorteile hat, profitiert von den Siegeln nur der Paladin selbst. Hier ist Siegel des Lichts keinesfalls zu unterschätzen, vor allem wenn riesige Mobgruppen getankt werden, wie z.B. bei Sartharion inklusive Tenebron, wenn Elementare und Welpen zu Hauf auftauchen. Hier besteht bei jedem Treffer, den der Paladin erleidet eine Chance, daß er sich selbst etwas heilt. Das klingt erstmal nicht viel, aber wenn 20 Mobs auf dich hauen, ist das schon ein enormer Vorteil. Bei einer geschätzten Procchance von 50% heile ich mich so bei jeder Schlagwelle 10 Mal um jeweils ca. 350 selbst und das ganz passiv. Das reicht zwar bei weitem nicht zum Überleben ohne Heiler, aber immerhin sorgt es für etwas Entlastung, die vor allem spürbar wird, wenn der Heiler in die Lücke der Lavawand laufen muß.
Und schließlich können wir uns ohne die Gestalt zu wechseln auch noch direkt heilen. Seit der Reform der Zauberunterbrechung ist das sogar eine Option geworden, die man schon mal einsetzen kann. Vor allem baut man dadurch zusätzlich Aggro auf und mehr noch, man kann damit, dank Zorn der Gerechtigkeit sogar die Mobs auf sich ziehen, die grad frisch aufgetaucht sind, zumindest nicht gerade der Holy Pala neben einem für 20k krittet.



Natürlich gibt es auch Dinge, wo andere Klassen im Vorteil sind und Fähigkeiten, die wir auch gern hätten. Der Todesgriff, Magie reflektieren, Anstürmen, Wachsamkeit, Antifear, usw. sind alles feine Dinge.
Über Manaprobleme braucht man überhaupt nicht mehr reden, genau wie über Wutprobleme. Segen des Refugiums sorgt dafür, daß kein Tank da Probleme bekommt.
Wie gesagt, alle Tanks können zur Zeit alles erfolgreich tanken. Es gibt nur eben ein paar qualitative Unterschiede. Da braucht nun auch keiner auf meine Beispiele mit "Und was ist mit Fähigkeit XY von Klasse Z? Die kann auch...". Klar kann die das auch, nur nicht so, wie beim Paladin. So kann Tod und Verfall zwar in einem bestimmten Bereich abgelegt werden und nicht zwingend um den Todesritter herum, dafür geht das aber nur alle 30 Sekunden für 10, also ein Drittel der Zeit, während die Weihe permanent irgendwo liegen kann. Die Fähigkeiten des Kriegers wirken nur nach vorn, Weihe und Heiliger Zorn jedoch in alle Richtungen, usw..
Und beim Schaden, bzw. der Aggro, nun, mein Schild der Rechtschaffenheit krittet meistens für um die 7k, teilweise sogar für bis zu 8500, bei 6 Sekunden CD. Unbuffed habe ich, dank Skillung, fast 20% krit. Dadurch ist allein schon diese Fähigkeit eine sehr mächtige Waffe.

Wie oben erwähnt sehe ich im Gesamtpaket den Paladin vorn, dicht gefolgt vom Krieger. Druide und Todesritter, naja, folgen dann mit schon deutlichem Abstand.
Das heißt nicht, daß ich den Krieger für eine schlechte Tankklasse halte, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich sehe halt nur beim Paladin, daß er hier und da ein Paar Vorteile hat.

Völlig unberücksichtigt habe ich bisher gelassen, wie schwer die Klassen zu spielen sind. Das ist auch eine sehr subjektive Betrachtung. Dem einen liegt das eine mehr, dem anderen eher das andere. Es gibt jedoch keine Tankklasse, wo man sagen kann, daß es total leicht ist, sie zu beherrschen oder daß man kaum Skill dazu braucht. Das ist großer Quatsch und bei den meisten Bossen kommt es ja auf viel mehr an, als nur 3 Knöpfe in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu drücken.



Dann noch zu einigen "merkwürdigen" Aussagen hier im Thread:



Dabow schrieb:


> Es war und wird immer der Krieger bleiben ... und dass ist auch verdammt gut so !


Hui, ein Zeitreisender aus dem Jahr 2006. Sag mal, hast du die letzten beiden Jahre irgendwie verschlafen? Zumindest machst du den Anschein...



Dabow schrieb:


> Es darf keine Hybrid Klasse wie der Paladin oder Druide werden ... sowas wäre nicht richtig !


Wieso? Begründung?
Dabei fällt mir ein: Ist der Krieger nicht auch eine Hybridklasse? Er kann doch auch tanken und Schaden machen, je nach Skillung. Also darf er laut deiner Definition auch nicht der beste Tank sein. So gesehen darf das keine der Tankklassen, da es allesamt Hybridklassen sind.
Nenn mir aber doch trotzdem mal einen vernünftigen(!!!) Grund, warum Paldine nicht besser sein dürfen, als Krieger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dabow schrieb:


> Der Krieger steckt am meisten weg und ist aus diesem Grund die beste Tank Klasse ... ein Spieler der seinen Krieger beherrscht : over all !


Der Paladin hält mittlerweise genauso viel aus, wie der Krieger, da seit Patch 3.0.2 bei uns das Blocken genauso mächtig ist und wir die gleichen Equips tragen. Wenn wir, dankd es Buchbands, nicht sogar noch weniger Schaden hereinbekommen. Da der Krieger mit der Fernkampfwaffe quasi nur mehr Ausdauer hat.





Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> paladin  vorteil: kann gottesschild und sich heilen usw.
> nachteil: auf mana angewissen=kein mana kaum aggro


Hast du schonmal getankt? Hast du dich schonmal mit dem Paladin auseinandergesetzt?
Was meinst du, wieviel Sinn es macht, wenn der Tank gottesschild anwirft und dadurch, solange das Gottesschild auf ihm wirkt, seine Aggro auf 0 setzt?
Was denkst du, was da passiert?
Das Einzige, wozu wir Gottesschild benutzen ist, lästige Debuffs zu entfernen. Dabei wird es aber schnellstmöglich wieder weggeklickt.



Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> krieger vorteil: ist nicht auf mana, runen oder ähnliches angewiesen dank wut


Merk dir mal folgenden Satz: Die Wut ist das Mana des Kriegers!

Ansonsten ist es grausam, dein Posting zu lesen. Sorry, aber man kann es auch übertreiben...





Emók schrieb:


> Also Gruppen tanken kann der Druide genauso gut wie der Paladin!


Ganz klar: Nein!
Der Druide mag hier gute Fähigkeiten haben. An den Paladin kommt er aber bei weitem nicht heran.





diablo36 schrieb:


> so habe selber pala tank muss zu sagen lasse auch liber deff krieger an die bosse ran da sie mehr aushalten als palas.


Dann ist dein Equip entweder schlechter oder du spielst falsch. Rein von der Mechanik kann der Paladin nicht mehr Schaden herienbekommen, als der Krieger, solange er richtig spielt.





Turican schrieb:


> Krieger.Punkt.


Argumente? Fragezeichen?

Du solltest zusammen mit Dabow zurück ins Jahr 2006 reisen, wo du hergekommen bist und dir die Entwicklung der anderen Klassen seit BC mal genau ansehen. Dann wirst du genau so viele Argumente aufzählen können, die für den Krieger sprechen, wie du es hier eben schon getan hast: Null.





Taliboon schrieb:


> Palas sind in der regel auch gut , da sie kaum skill verlangen beim Tanken und trotzdem recht gut aggro raushauen.


Und worauf basiert diese Phrase vom Palatank, der keinen Skill braucht, um gut tanken zu können? Das ist so ziemlich das blödeste Argument, was ich bisher hier gelesen habe...





Natsumee schrieb:


> stimme ich zu der einzig wahre tank ist der Krieger und wird auch so sein


Dabow und Turican haben für dich bestimmt noch einen Platz frei in ihrer Zeitmaschine. Aber beeil dich, sie starten bestimmt gleich...


----------



## Sûmy (7. Januar 2009)

der beste tank ist ein schurke!


----------



## Voni (7. Januar 2009)

Grüezi

Es gibt 4 Tankklassen, Krieger, Druide, Paladin und DK. Und jede Klasse hat je nach Aufgabenstellung Vor- oder Nachteile:

Gruppentanken mit Weihe macht der Paladin sehr gut
Nahkampfbosse sind Krieger und Druide gut.
Zauberbosse (Kel Thuzad zb) DK mit der Frostaura gut.

Jede Klasse hat ihre Berechtigung, und deshalb ist die Frage zu simpel formuliert, es wäre besser gewesen, zu präzisieren in welchem Bezug welche Klasse besser tanken kann oder sollte.

Ich glaube der Thread wollte wohl eigentlich eher einfach zum flamen einladen.

Gruss
Voni


----------



## AoC.Virtus (7. Januar 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Da hier, obwohl es mit ...



sehr gut geschrieben, da sieht man mal wer Ahnung hat.
respekt für deinen Post.

mfg


----------



## Traklar (7. Januar 2009)

Hab alle Klassen getestet und muss sagen, der Krieger > Druide/Paladin > Todesritter. 

Gruppen Tanken (Krieger = Paladin hier finde ich)

Der Krieger kann einfach seit dem Patch extrem gut einige Ziele tanken, hatte mit ihn in Instanzen nie Probleme, außer einer hat mal wieder seine Crits ausgepackt bevor ich inder Gruppe war. Der Druide und der Paladin sind Allrounder. Sobald Dual-Specc eingeführt wird sogar noch mehr. Sie können je nach Lage tanken oder Heilen (Schaden machen) und sind somit für alle gut geeignet, welche sich nicht festlegen wollen. Der Todesritter hingegen ist ein sehr guter Tank, will ich nicht bestreiten. Er hat mit Abstand an wenigsten Probleme (zumindest bei mir) mit der Aggro, da er mehr als genug Angriffe auf viele Gegner hat. 
Hier ist es fast schon Geschmackssache.

Einzelgegner 

Hier hat bei mir eindeutig der Krieger die Nase vorne. In kürzester Zeit extrem viel Aggro. Dannach kommt für mich der Druide, denn er kämpft in etwa wie der Krieger. Der Paladin sowie der Todesritter sind für mich schlecht für einzelne Mobs da. Der Todesritter hat hier ein etwas die Nase vorne, da er mit seinen AoE-Angriffen auch noch gut Aggro mit aufbaut. Dagegen hat der Paladin bei mir einfach zu wenig Möglichkeiten und kann dadurch einfach nicht an den Krieger heran. 

Mein Urteil

Jede Situation hat einen Tank als Vorteil. Der Krieger schafft 2 - 4 Mobs relativ leicht, aber auch erst seit dem Patch. Er ist für mich auch eindeutig der Favorit für Bosse, viel Aggro in kurzer Zeit. Der Druide ist dem Tank einigermaßen ebenbürdig in Einzel- und Kleingruppenmobs. Da kann ich eigendlich nicht viel mehr sagen. Der Paladin ist und bleibt für mich nur für große Ansammlungen von Gegnern perfekt. Er kann zwar einzelne Gegner und Bosse sehr gut tanken, aber bei mir ist das Potenzial erst bei 5 Gegnern vorhanden. Der Todesritter ist dagegen eine Klasse für sich. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob er sich als Tank wirklich durchsetzt. Einmal gibt es einfach bei anderen Klassen schon gute Erfahrungen, andererseits ist der DK einfach für mich nur Schaden, mehr nicht. 

Doch für wenn man sich entscheidet ist immer noch die Entscheidung des Spielers. Alle Klassen können richtig gespielt Tanken. Ich empfehle alle auf ein gewisses Level zu bringen und in einigen Instanzen mit einer
gute Grp für das Level (keine 80er in lvl 60er Inis und so) zu testen, ist immer noch der beste Weg.


----------



## r0chel (7. Januar 2009)

Ich nehme gerne Palas mit...die haben meist viel HP und die Weihe ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei viel HP ist es entspannter zu heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DK`s sind auch in Ordnung...hatte zwar auch schon Peck solche Kiddies zu treffen (wenn ich Kiddy sage, meine ich das so....Verhalten etc.)
Krieger sehe ich meist nur mit 20k life...oder treffe welche, die kein Donnerknall machen...Helden halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Ich habe am liebsten Pala Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (7. Januar 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Hab alle Klassen getestet und muss sagen, der Krieger > Druide/Paladin > Todesritter.




Muss ja ein sagenhaft aufwendiger Test gewesen sein..... Aggro.... Stimmt, habe ich als Pala wirklich riesen Sorgen mit. Ich skille nichtmal mehr gewisse Aggrotalente, einfach weils fürs Allerwertesten ist. 
Wenn DU meinst, alle Klassen wirklich getestet zu haben, kann ich Dir leider nur sagen: so leicht ist es nicht......


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Welche Klasse ist der beste Tank?

Die Frage ist eig Sinnlose da seit wotlk fast jeder gleich gut ist

auserdem kann man froh sein das man ein Tank überhaupt Findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proximo (7. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch keine Frage^^ die Antwort lautet momentan Paladin... nebenbei auch die potentiell besten Heiler sowie Damagedealer. Ich würde sagen wir diskutieren nach dem nächsten Patch nochmal drüber, da werden die Palas ein bischen gepatcht, die DK's bekommen verbesserungen im Tankbereich und einige Patches später werden die Stoffklassen auch mal wieder ihre Darseinsberechtigung zurückerlangen^^

Stand by 4 Balance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Proximo

PS: Der potentiell beste Single-Target-Tank wäre der Krieger, bester Add/Second/Supporttank der DK, Livetank ganz klar Dudu (für Bosshits jenseits 15k) und Pala wäre top AOE-Tank... wenn es balanced wäre...


----------



## WotanGOP (7. Januar 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Einzelgegner
> 
> Hier hat bei mir eindeutig der Krieger die Nase vorne. In kürzester Zeit extrem viel Aggro. Dannach kommt für mich der Druide, denn er kämpft in etwa wie der Krieger. Der Paladin sowie der Todesritter sind für mich schlecht für einzelne Mobs da. Der Todesritter hat hier ein etwas die Nase vorne, da er mit seinen AoE-Angriffen auch noch gut Aggro mit aufbaut. Dagegen hat der Paladin bei mir einfach zu wenig Möglichkeiten und kann dadurch einfach nicht an den Krieger heran.


Du hast definitiv noch niemals einen richtigen Palatank erlebt!
Gerade am Anfang ist der Pala deutlich schneller im Aggroaufbau, als die anderen Klassen und das nicht erst seit gestern. Und danach wird er nicht langsamer nur der Krieger wird etwas schneller, da er ja erst mit Wut richtig durchstarten kann. Der Pala fährt jedoch von Sekunde 0 an immer 100%, wenn er richtig spielt.
Möglicher Weise kennst du nur die Weihadine. Es ist ja eine weitverbreitete Meinung, daß der Palatank nur Weihe machen muß, um Mobs gut an sich zu binden. Und so spielen die Pseudotanks dann auch, die sich zum größten Teil nur einen Palatank gemacht haben, weil es zu wenige Tanks gibt und sie den Paladin für am einfachsten halten. Und so spielen sie dann auch...

Niemand baut schneller Aggro auf, als ein Palatank!

Alles weitere dazu hab ich oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. Januar 2009)

der krieger war mir schon immer der liebste tank.... und als mt im raid mit abstand der beste. wie es im moment aussieht weiß ich nicht da ich keine vergleiche habe.... unsere tanks sind nach wie vor krieger.


----------



## Oogieboogie (7. Januar 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> hallo,
> hier erst mal ein paar vorteile und nachteile bei tank klassen:
> 
> paladin  vorteil: kann gottesschild und sich heilen usw.
> ...




ganz ehrlich...das soll jetzt nicht gegen dich sein aber irgendwie fehlt ein wenig die peilung
dk vorteil, dass sie durch blutaura selfheal haben? oh man, never! das sind 2% des verteilten schadens! das ist als tank kleiner gleich null
dk nachteil "auf runen angewiesen"...da sag ich nur "so what?" dann können die halt durch ihre runen in 10 sekunden nur 6 angriffe machen, aber das reicht...ham ja auch noch runenmacht etc da tut sich nix, dass die runen ham...und auch das fehlende schild ist dank der frostpräsenz, die mit dem kommenden patch verbessert wird, nicht ausschlag gebend

pala vorteil: "kann sich selbst heilen"...wOot? weiler tank nimmt während dem bossfight denn bitte sich ins target und drückt sein heilenknöpfchen? das ist absolut nich seine aufgabe...was aber ein vorteil ist, ist die weihe, weil er auch massie monstermassen an sich ran behält

druide: ein vorteil ist doch nicht, dass er baumrinde hat und hybrid ist, sondern dass er eig mit abstand die meißten hp und rüssi hat (haben sollte) bärchen ist einfach der optimale OT, weil er nach bedarf in mauzi wechseln kann

Krieger: haste dich nur darum gekümmert, dass er wut hat...oha hat bärchen auch...und ein geschickter krieger hat atm nicht das geringste problem am boss selbst für den ersten hit wut bereit zu haben... ein vorteil wäre, dass er meißt sehr viel parry und block mit sich bringt und somit dein reinkommenden schaden schön gering hält...und seit wotlk sehe ich es im gildenchat oder recount immer öfter, dass die deff-warris mehr dmg machen als normale schadensklassen

aber im endeffekt kann man echt nur eines sagen: es kommt nicht auf die länge an, sondern auf den spieler...wenn man beim tanken in eine trance verfällt oder hyperreaktiv wird wie ein tollwütiges kaninchen auf crack dann ist es eh zu spät...jeder der vier genannten kann tanken, wenn der spieler es kann


----------



## Focht (7. Januar 2009)

imo kommt das auf die fähigkeiten des spielers und die masse der gegner an


----------



## Rator (7. Januar 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> paladin  vorteil: kann gottesschild und sich heilen usw.



jo super genialer vorteil, bubble an und vollen agro reset  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is als tank eher ungünstig, außer
er wirft noch schnell seinen ruhestein an und haut vorm wipe ab aber naja...

ich glaube einen perfekten tank gibt es einfach nicht so wie es keine perfekte dmg klasse gibt und keinen
perfekten healer!


----------



## Ultimo01 (7. Januar 2009)

the-King_of-Wow schrieb:


> (wie man so hört ) kein schlechter Tank ist



da will ich dagegen sprechen, ich find dk tanks scheiße

warri is best

p.s. man hätte es auch als umfrage machen können, aber egal...


----------



## marsv (7. Januar 2009)

Um ein wenig Klarheit zu schaffen:

Der einzig gute Tank ist: Der Todeskrieger! (aber nur in elephantform mit 2 schilden)

kommt nächste woche wieder ich beantworte Fragen wie: Was ist die einzig wahre Religion?  Was ist der Sinn des Lebens?


----------



## Hubautz (7. Januar 2009)

Tanken können alle - zumindest theoretisch. Eine andere Frage ist, wen man denn am liebsten heilt. Ich persönlich mag da am liebsten Krieger und Palas.  Bären halten zwar viel mehr aus, kriegen aber auch viel mehr dmg ab. DKs genau so (zumindest, die mit denen ich bisher gespielt habe). 
Krieger haben sehr viel schadensvermeidende Fähigkeiten, was ich in der Position des Heilers als sehr angenehm empfinde.
Und Krieger mit Wutproblemen? Wenn er nicht grad in komplett T7 Todesminen tankt, kann es das eigentlich nicht geben.


----------



## Arquilis (7. Januar 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> ...In manchen Situationen ist sogar der Magier der beste Tank...


hahaha lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber stimmt auch irgendwie.. ich spiele nen tankadin und finde die persönlich auch sehr gut weil die meiner meinung nach guten dps machen. Aber ich hab gehört dks sind in der hinsicht noch stärker......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (7. Januar 2009)

@WotanGOP

Ich als Palatank finde deine Aussage etwas zu einseitig im Bezug auf den besten Tank, den folgendes:

Gruppentanken:
Ein gut gespielter [insert Tank] kann sehr wohl mit einem Pala da mithalten. Ich sehe immer öfter, dass nicht die meisten Trashs auf mich
sondern auf unsern Druiden schalgen. Tun uns wohl in der Aggro nichts. Wer sie einmal hat, hat sie. Nur er hat halt den Vorteil des 
Charges und somit Firsthit auf alle Mobs.

Bosstanken:
Der Pala hat sehr gut aufgeholt. Glaube aber laut Elitejerks liegt er immer noch 1% hinterm Krieger. Vernachlässigbar gering, geht aber
darum auch die poitiven Dinge der anderen mit zu würdigen.

Malygos:
Von dir angebracht ist ein Pala da sehr gut. Nur finde ich, das ein Druide da besser ist. Den es kann im Vortex vorkommen, das er zu weit
weg ist um alle Aggrofähigkeiten zu nutzen. Gilt zwar auch für den Druiden, aber hat er durch seine Blutungseffekte einen Vorteil. Die
Dots laufen auch da weiter und erzeugen Aggro. Und da kann unser Dot sicher nicht mithalten.

Singeltargetaggro:
Wieder mal sehr einseitig. HAb mal mit unserm Druiden ein Wettrennen gemacht bei Patchwork. Er hat mir ein Vorsprung gegeben von
ein paar Sekunden um nicht aus versheen ein MT switch einzuleiten. Er war die ganze Zeit über auf selbem Abstand. Und das bei 2,3 - 
2,4k DPS.

Selbstheilung:
Nur Schade, das du nicht ausweichst etc wenn du einen Cast anfängst. Die Heilung die du dir geben wirst, wird höchstens bei geringem
Trash den Schaden übertreffen den du dadurch mehr kassieren wirst. Und das Siegel des Lichts. Es hat die Chance bei einem Nahkampf
Angriff wieder herzustellen. Ist richtig. Nur das bezieht sich auf deine Angriffe und nicht die der Gegner. Wenn du hämmerst und mehrere
Ziele triffst, erhöht sich dich Anzahl der Procs und ist deswegen ein wenig effektiver als bei Singeltargets.

Deswegen alle sind meiner Meinung nachs ehr nah beieinader und ich werde sicher keinen Sieger nennen. Der Pala ist aber ohne Frage
ein guter Tank.


----------



## garius74 (7. Januar 2009)

Also seit den letzten Talent Patches kann ein Druide ja auch völlig problemlos AOE tanken.

Prankenhieb und Zerfleisch Buff FTW.

Und was das Life Polster angeht reicht uns wohl auch keiner so schnell das Wasser.

Also wer will da den Druiden vom Thron stoßen?

*g


----------



## Nightroad (7. Januar 2009)

oftopic:
der beste tank ist immer noch mein ego ;P

aber zum thema bester tank :
besser wäre zu erwähnen für  was !
krosh feuerhand   war besser bei einem mage dran
trashis und   mobvgrupen besser bei palas
dualtanks (2 mobs) besser bei dudus
warris eher die mt wenn auch sich ds eher ausgelichen hat


----------



## Shadowstorm (7. Januar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> @WotanGOP
> 
> Gruppentanken:
> Ein gut gespielter [insert Tank] kann sehr wohl mit einem Pala da mithalten. Ich sehe immer öfter, dass nicht die meisten Trashs auf mich
> ...




Nur mal so als Anmerkung:

Gruppentanken:

- Weihe
- Holy Shield
- Hammer des Rechtschaffenden 
- Siegel der Vergeltung 

treffen mehrere Mobs, dadurch wird wenn der Paladin richtig spielt , ordentlich durchtabt und mit Siegel der Vergeltung tank immer mehr Aggro haben auf mehrere Mobs wie andere Tanks.

Da sobald 5 Stacks Vergeltung auf den Mobs sind, der Hammer 3 immer 3 Ziele trifft, die Weihe tickt und die Gegner den Schaden von Holy Shield kassieren das mehr AoE Aggroquellen sind als jeder andere Tank bieten kann.

zum Zweiten, genauso wie Blutungen ticken, tickt auch Siegel der Vergeltung wieder zudem kann der Paladin wohl die meiste Bedrohung aus Entfernung aufbauen mit Schildwurf und Richturteil. Demnach zieht das Entfernungsargument gar nicht.

PS: Sollte der Protpala die entsprechende Glyphe für den Schildwurf verwenden macht dieser auch doppelten Schaden also noch um einiges mehr an Aggro

PS: solange eine Tankklasse ihr handwerk versteht merkt man das , leider gibts zu viele die es nicht können


----------



## Caidy (7. Januar 2009)

also der beste tank ist für mich der spieler der am betsen tanken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





klar, solange jeder seine klasse beherrscht muss man sagen das sie alle gut sind.

aber jeder Heiler hat seine vorlieben, bei mir wäre es auch der Krieger, wieso? ka^^ er muss nie reggen und viele fähigkeiten schaden abzuwehren.


danach kommt der pala, mit seiner weihe macht er jedem heiler freude das dieser nicht sofort agro bekommt, er hält viel aus, hat ein Schild

mir ist jedoch aufgefallen das manche palas mehr reggen als die heiler..^^ 

danach kommt der dudu, er war lange kein beliebter tank, bis zu bc, hat sich wohl so eingebrannt^^ ich hab ihn trotzdem gern, er hats nicht ganz so leicht mim agro aufbau wie der pala und wesentlich weniger überlebensbuttos, aber er fungiert ganz gut als tank


den dk mag ich selber nicht sonderlich, ka wieso, ich bin bisher wohl nur mit noobs zusammengestoßen, vllt überzeugt mich ja mal wer. aber die meisten spielen mehr dd als tank, hab sogar erlebt das einer meinte die blutpräsenz sei zum tanken weil man sich da um 2% heilt... naja ^^


----------



## Taliboon (7. Januar 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Da hier, obwohl es mit dem eigentlichen Thema nichts zu tun hat, zu Hauf Sätze auftauchen, wie "der beste Tank ist der, der seine Knöpfe richtig drückt", "...Erfahrung hat" oder "...seine CDs richtig einsetzt", sag ich gleich mal dazu: Solche Vergleiche machen nur Sinn, wenn man davon ausgeht, daß die betreffenden Tanks ihre Klasse alle richtig und gleich gut spielen. Ansonsten macht eine Diskussion über die Klassen keinen Sinn. Von daher sind solche Erwähnungen im Grunde auch über, aber naja...
> Als zweites sei festgehalten, daß das Spielsystem so ausgelegt ist, daß grundsätzlich jeder Tank jeden Boss erfolgreich tanken können soll. Gleiches gilt für die Möglichkeit, ganze Mobgruppen an sich zu binden und halten. Unterm Strich ist beides tatsächlich der Fall, d.h. man kann durchaus jede Tankklasse für jede Tankaufgabe einsetzen. Das heißt allerdings nicht, daß es da keine qualitativen Unterschiede gibt. Eine Pizza und ein Brot machen schließlich auch beide satt. Und dennoch schafft das die Pizza leichter, weil sie besser schmeckt.
> Prinzipiell kann also jede Tankklasse alle Aufgaben erfüllen. Dennoch gibt es in der Praxis Unterschiede bei der Umsetzung, welche die eine oder andere Klasse den anderen hervorhebt. Und das alles wohlgemerkt bei gleich fähigen Spielern.
> 
> ...




Man merkt das du selber Tankadin bist , deine Posts sind total subjektiv geschrieben. Das n Tankadin weniger Skill braucht um einigermassen tanken zu können würdeste auch zugeben können, wenn du net so völlig überzogen an deiner klasse hängen würdest. Das heist auch net das es keinen unterschied macht ob du ein geskillter tankadin bist , oder net. Nur eben das man sich mit nem Tankadin einfacher als mit den anderen tank klassen tut. Naja um n klischee aufzugreifen - Typisch pala zickig bis zum anschlag.


----------



## oens (7. Januar 2009)

Freebs schrieb:


> Pala is immer in allem am Besten.




dann will ich mal den tankadin sehen der in kara die maid tanken kann ohne grössere probleme zu bekommen...


----------



## seppix@seppix (7. Januar 2009)

Bester Tank Ist der Krieger dafür wurde die Klasse eingeführt .
Natürlich gibt es auch Situationen wo zb ein Pala besser tankt vom DK kann ich leider noch nix sagen wel noch ent angespielt


----------



## sprousatm (7. Januar 2009)

Die Frage müsste eher lauten: WIeso zum Teufel hat Blizzard überhaupt jeder dummen Hybridklasse die fähigkeiten eines Tanks gegeben? Wieso brauch nen Paladin Schildwall oder ein Druide Last Stand?

Krieger hat Schaden und Tanking. Pala tanken, heilen und Schaden austeilen... Druide hat Schaden über melee, schaden über magie, Heilung und Tanken...  Fällt wem was auf?

Eigentlich eine frechheit, dass für spezielle Aufgaben gedachte Klasse so dermassen durch die "Verbesserungen", wie manche es schimpfen, gnadenlos entwertet werden..

Hauptsache blizz kann weiter sein schwachsinniges E-Sports Gehabe auf die Klassen abwälzen und damit keiner von den PermaNERF, GIEF-Schreiern zu kurz kommt. Zum kotzen.


----------



## Gohaar (7. Januar 2009)

cell81469 schrieb:


> Also wenn man davon ausgeht das alle verglichenen klassen gleichwertiges equip haben und gleichen skill lvl besitzen...
> 
> Der Paladin nach wie vor der beste tank für große gruppen aufgrund seiner weihe und schild
> 
> ...


----------



## Maine- (7. Januar 2009)

also ich persönlich finde unseren palatank super aber auch unsere krieger sind super es hängt echt mehr oder weniger vom skill ab^^


----------



## Hinterhältiger (7. Januar 2009)

für mich, Druide'^^


aber eig. kommt es nicht auf die klasse an, sondern auf den typen der vorm Pc hockt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohaar (7. Januar 2009)

Shadowstorm schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anmerkung:
> 
> Gruppentanken:
> 
> ...



DU HAST noch keinen Kriegertank gespielt oder??? DER KRIEGER besitzt ebenfalls solch eine Latte an fähigkeiten um die MOPS auf sich zu ziehen und die AGRO zu halten. Bsp: Donnerknall, Druckwelle, Spot usw usw......damit richtig eingesetzt, habe ich in jedem Schlachtzug noch die Mops bei mir gehalten und nicht an nen Pala oder DK abgegeben. Ist ja schön und gut das DU mit deinem Pala umgehen kannst, wenn Du aber dann keine Ahnung von den anderen Klassen hast die du kritisierst, solltest Du dir dann den Teil sparen.^^


----------



## BlackBirdone (7. Januar 2009)

@ TE sag uns wo der tank Tanken soll dann kann man genaueres sagen.

Für Raid schätze ich Krieger, aber auch palas sind nicht zu verachten.

Druiden als MT nein Danke

Dks schon garnicht.




> paladin vorteil: kann gottesschild und sich heilen usw.
> nachteil: auf mana angewissen=kein mana kaum aggro



Schild beim boss ist imemr wichtig XD super Idee^^.

Zum Mana Palatanks gehen NIEMALS OOM, das geht garnicht.


----------



## Gohaar (7. Januar 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Du hast definitiv noch niemals einen richtigen Palatank erlebt!
> Gerade am Anfang ist der Pala deutlich schneller im Aggroaufbau, als die anderen Klassen und das nicht erst seit gestern. Und danach wird er nicht langsamer nur der Krieger wird etwas schneller, da er ja erst mit Wut richtig durchstarten kann. Der Pala fährt jedoch von Sekunde 0 an immer 100%, wenn er richtig spielt.
> Möglicher Weise kennst du nur die Weihadine. Es ist ja eine weitverbreitete Meinung, daß der Palatank nur Weihe machen muß, um Mobs gut an sich zu binden. Und so spielen die Pseudotanks dann auch, die sich zum größten Teil nur einen Palatank gemacht haben, weil es zu wenige Tanks gibt und sie den Paladin für am einfachsten halten. Und so spielen sie dann auch...
> 
> ...



Boah....den meisten Müll posten hier wohl die Palaspieler......LEUTE JEDER TANK richtig gespielt baut schneller die Agro auf als Ihr gucken könnt. Dafür brauchen wir nichmal angreifen. SPOTT^^
Ich kann aber auch per Sturmangriff in ne Mopgruppe rein, dann Donnerknall, Spott, Druckwelle, Rache.....und es reicht wenn der Pala sich dann aufs HEILEN konzentriert, da er eh keine Agro mehr bekommt.....EDIT ENDE UND AUS


----------



## Rasgaar (7. Januar 2009)

ein Warrispieler wird dir sagen, der Krieger ist der beste Tank.
ein leidenschaftlicher Feraldruide wird dir sagen, der Druide ist der beste Tank.
ein Pala-Fan wird dir sagen, der Schutzpaladin ist der beste Tank.
ein Todesritter wird dir sagen, der Todesritter ist der beste Tank.

Schlussendlich entscheidet jeder für sich wen er favorisiert.
Ich spiele gerne Schutzpaladin weils mir am meisten Spass macht bis jetzt. Todesritter ist aber auch ganz stimmig.
Wenn ich mit einem meiner Twinks unterwegs bin, dann ist mir egal was für eine Klasse tankt wenn sie ihren Job gut macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (7. Januar 2009)

Kommt ganz auf den Spieler drauf an, vorausgesetzt gleiches Equip, und nicht eBaychar oder so...

Ich mag Dudu's ganz gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... andere vielleicht Krieger. Solange sie spielen können ist das nicht so wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Darxx (7. Januar 2009)

Wie schon 100x erwähnt. Es kommt aufs equip, und auf den Spieler an. Als Heiler ist es mir nur wichtig, dass der Tank gut aggro behält, weis was zu tun ist, und viel gesundheit und deff wertung hat... dann ist er gut genug...


----------



## Clunck (7. Januar 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> @ TE sag uns wo der tank Tanken soll dann kann man genaueres sagen.
> 
> Für Raid schätze ich Krieger, aber auch palas sind nicht zu verachten.
> 
> ...



Selten so gelacht,

Versuch mal Sath mit 3 adds ohne druide oder dk als mt.


----------



## KInstinct (7. Januar 2009)

Für mich Pala... der kann mir am besten Adds vom Leibe halten durch Weihe (bin Priest).


----------



## Mugrim (7. Januar 2009)

Also ich spiele einen Todesritter (Spiel zwar auf einem englischen Server, aber ein BISSCHEN deutsche Sprache kann man in einem deutschen Forum wenigstens verlangen) und habe rein gar keine Probleme mit Bedrohung aufbauen/halten.

________________________________________________________________________________
______________

Da sieht es ganz einfach aus am Anfang eines Kampfes: (Normale Gegnergruppe, im "Fachjorgan" auch "Pack" oder "Mobgruppe" genannt)

1. Todesgriff (Zum ranziehen der Gegner)
2. Tod und Verfall (Für ein bisschen Bedrohungsaufbau)
3. Eisige Berührung
4. Pestilenz (Damit alle Gegner im Umkreis vom Frostfieber befallen sind, ggf. vorher auch noch Seuchenstoß drauf zaubern)
5. Siedendes Blut (Um allen Gegnern, die jetzt mit den Krankheiten infiziert sind, Schaden zuzufügen und damit noch mehr Bedrohung aufzubauen)

(Ab hier sollte mir normalerweise keiner mehr die Bedrohung wegnehmen können)

6. Heulende Böhe (Ihr werdet es wahrscheinlich schon erraten^^: Um noch mehr Bedrohung aufzubauen)

Danach muss man das ganze Spiel eigentlich nur noch die ganze Zeit wiederholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

________________________________________________________________________________
______________

Kampf gegen einen Bossgegner:

1. Eisige Berührung
2. Seuchenstoß
3. Tod und Verfall
4. Während des Kampfes ständig mit "Auslöschen" nachharken.
________________________________________________________________________________
______________

Soviel schon mal zum Brecherverständniss vom Todesritter.

Was man hierbei aber beachten sollte ist: 

-dass dieses Beispiel für einen Frost-Todesritter aufgeführt wird
-dass man während des Kampfes eine gewisse Rotation von seinen defensiven Fähigkeiten einhalten sollte (Erst "Eisige Gegenwehr" -warten bis ausläuft-, dann "Undurchdringliche Rüstung" -warten bis ausläuft-, dann "Lichritter" und bis der ausläuft, sollte der CD von "Eisige Gegenwehr" wieder bereit sein.)
-dass man zum Erhalt der Bedrohung, standardmäßig "Froststoß" und "Runenstoß" dauer durchzaubern sollte





Hoffe ich konnte hiermit ein kleines Verständnis zum "Todesritter als Brecher" ins Gerede bringen. (Man sollte beachten, dass ich rein gar keine Ahnung habe, wie tanken mit einem auf "Blut" oder "Unheilig" geskillten Todesritter funktionieren soll, bin seit Wrath of the Lichking raus kam schon immer Frost gewesen.)


MFG Mugrim, leidenschaftlicher Todesritterbrecher!


PS: Bitte keine wüsten Beleidigung ala "Du hast ja mal gar keine Ahnung! Das muss...(bla, bla, bla)" oder "Ey pass mal auf du §$%!"§ ja, nur als "Blood" gespeccter DK kann man richtig fett die Mobs wegpwnen und am besten tanken....nuuub rofl omg!!!". Ich spiel meinen Todesritter wie ich will, so hab ich schon immer meine Klassen gespielt (Hab kurz nach "Release", tut mir leid für das englische Wort, von The Burning Crusade einen Dolchschurken gespielt^^)

PPS: Ich weiß, dass mein Beitrag rein gar nichts mit dem Thema an sich zu tun hat, aber ich glaube, um die Brecher in eine Reihenfolge zu bringen (Was ich persönlich falsch finde <-- Man muss seine Klasse immer noch spielen können), muss man ALLE Brecher verstehen und somit eine richtige Meinung bilden zu können.

PPPS: Wer das hier als volles Zitat nutzt, ist entweder blöde, oder er hat einen bösen Sinn für Humor.


----------



## slook (7. Januar 2009)

kommt halt immer auch mit auf den boss drauf an

aber im ganzen würd ich sagen krieger!!
mag vielleicht daran liegen dass er noch die ganzen schönen skills aus vanilla wow hat, wo klassen von spielern noch gewählt wurden damit eine man eine bestimmte funktion im raid hat und nicht wie heut eine klasse wählen um dann zu flamen dass ihre klasse nicht dass kann was eine andere kann.

krieger sind die einzig wahren tanks <3


----------



## Hubautz (8. Januar 2009)

Mugrim schrieb:


> (Spiel zwar auf einem englischen Server, aber ein BISSCHEN deutsche Sprache kann man in einem deutschen Forum wenigstens verlangen)
> Was man hierbei aber beachten sollte ist:
> 
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte hiermit ein kleines Verständnis zum "Todesritter als *Brecher*" ins Gerede bringen. (Man sollte beachten, dass ich rein gar keine Ahnung habe, wie* tanken *mit einem auf "Blut" oder "Unheilig" geskillten Todesritter funktionieren soll, ...



Ich bin ja auch kein Freund von „denglisch“, aber wenn du einen "Brecher" spielst solltest du konsequenterweise nicht tanken, sondern brechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (8. Januar 2009)

Situationsbedingt. Punkt.

Jede Klasse hat Vor- und Nachteile... blah blah... wie jeder andere eben schon geschrieben hat. Wer pauschalisiert (Ey, Pala is der Beste, sonst keiner) ist selbst Schuld.

Ich hab in BC einen Druiden-Tank gespielt (bis FdS vor Easy-Patch) und spiele jetzt in Wotlk einen Krieger-Tank. Ich finde den Krieger von der Grundstruktur her vielleicht etwas komplizierter aber wesentlich flexibler und er macht mir persönlich einfach viel mehr Spaß. Und ich liebe seine vielen Oh-Shit Buttons  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Zum Thema DK: Ich habe bisher immer recht ordentliche Erfahrung gemacht mit einem DK-Tank im Raid. Wenn man weiß wie man ihn zu spielen hat, kann man ihn durchaus als vollwertige Tankklasse bezeichnen.


----------



## Malakas (8. Januar 2009)

Ich trau mich ja fast kaum noch in solche Freds rein ... "wer ist der Beste ..." 

Im Prinzip sind die Antworten ja nicht falsch. Es lässt sich aber auch recht simpel auf den Punkt bringen. Damit meine ich nicht A. ist der beste Tank und B. der beste Heiler.

Es liegt immerdaran was für einem Encounter man gegenübersteht. Das gilt für alle Tank-und Heilklassen. Ganz einfach. 

So ein Thread sollte demnach lauten. Wer ist der beste Tank für die Ini oder den Raid. Da kann man schon eher drüber reden...

Alle anderen Diskussionen sind oberflächlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (8. Januar 2009)

Der beste Tank ist jemand der seine Klasse spielen kann.


----------



## WotanGOP (8. Januar 2009)

Ach je. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Feedback von vorn:





Omidas schrieb:


> Gruppentanken:
> Ein gut gespielter [insert Tank] kann sehr wohl mit einem Pala da mithalten. Ich sehe immer öfter, dass nicht die meisten Trashs auf mich
> sondern auf unsern Druiden schalgen. Tun uns wohl in der Aggro nichts. Wer sie einmal hat, hat sie. Nur er hat halt den Vorteil des
> Charges und somit Firsthit auf alle Mobs.


Naja, wieviele Trashgruppen kennst du, die lange genug leben, als daß in so einer Situation irgendein Tank A einen Tank B in der Aggro überholen kann, ohne zu spotten? Also ich kenne keine, der Trash ist momentan ja irgendwie nur Fallobst, was Zeit kostet.
Was ich dazu noch sagen kann, ist, daß zweite Tanks bei Grobbulus mir oft die Blubbs nur abnehmen können, indem sie spotten, wenn sie sie sich nicht sofort schnappen, nachdem sie auftauchen und ich sie so mittanke. Da das nicht kritisch ist, lasse ich Weihe und Hammer nicht weg, sind ja alles zusätzliche DPS auf dem Boss. Für mich ist so ein Blubb nur ein Add, für den zweiten Tank allerdings das Primärziel. Und dennoch haben sie es schwer, ohne Spott, die Aggro zu bekommen.



Omidas schrieb:


> Bosstanken:
> Der Pala hat sehr gut aufgeholt. Glaube aber laut Elitejerks liegt er immer noch 1% hinterm Krieger. Vernachlässigbar gering, geht aber
> darum auch die poitiven Dinge der anderen mit zu würdigen.


Schaden reduzieren sie beide gleich gut. Der Pala braucht allerdings mehr Werte um bei jedem Schlag etwas zu reduzieren. Dadurch hat der Krieger etwas mehr Ausdauer. Betrachtet man den Fernkampfwaffen-Slot, reduziert der Pala mehr Schaden, der Krieger hat allerdings noch mehr Ausdauer-Vorsprung.
In zweiter Linie baut der Pala schneller Aggro auf durch mehr Schaden, vor allem gegen Untote/Dämonen, die den größten teil der Mobs in Nordend ausmachen. Der Krieger hat jedoch immernoch ein paar nette Fähigkeiten, die dem Pala fehlen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob man das in Prozent ausdrücken kann. Ich würde hier aber dennoch den Palatank vorn sehen, zwar nicht deutlich, aber zumindest leicht.
Unterm Strich gibt es momentan nichts, wo der Krieger mit seinen extra Fähigkeiten groß glänzen kann. Bei Saphiron, wenn er zusammengebaut da steht, ist Anstürmen natürlich wünschenswert, damit der Boss nicht zu weit in Richtung Eingang läuft beim Pull und den Raid mit Spalten erwischt. Hurtigkeitstränke sind da aber auch ausreichend.
Wie gesagt, ich bezog mich ja auch auf den aktuellen Kontent. Ansonsten habe ich aber sehr wohl die Vorteile des Kriegers mit aufgezählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Omidas schrieb:


> Malygos:
> Von dir angebracht ist ein Pala da sehr gut. Nur finde ich, das ein Druide da besser ist. Den es kann im Vortex vorkommen, das er zu weit
> weg ist um alle Aggrofähigkeiten zu nutzen. Gilt zwar auch für den Druiden, aber hat er durch seine Blutungseffekte einen Vorteil. Die
> Dots laufen auch da weiter und erzeugen Aggro. Und da kann unser Dot sicher nicht mithalten.


Da weiß ich grad nicht genau, wie groß der Nachteil vom Paladin sein soll, der mit Richturteil und Schild eigentlich immer noch ran kommt. Wenn es einen gibt, holt er das aber wieder raus, wenn er am Boss steht.
Ich seh hier den Druiden eher als "Tank" für die Sparks, da er sie wurzeln kann, was ein sehr großer Vorteil ist.



Omidas schrieb:


> Singeltargetaggro:
> Wieder mal sehr einseitig. HAb mal mit unserm Druiden ein Wettrennen gemacht bei Patchwork. Er hat mir ein Vorsprung gegeben von
> ein paar Sekunden um nicht aus versheen ein MT switch einzuleiten. Er war die ganze Zeit über auf selbem Abstand. Und das bei 2,3 -
> 2,4k DPS.


Ich habe bisher noch nicht erlebt, daß mich irgendein zweiter Tank auch nur annähernd ins Schwitzen gebracht hat. Und ich kann ja nunmal nur mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen argumentieren. Wenn der Schildschlag krittet, gibt es kein halten mehr. Im 10er hatte ich gestern fast 30% krit, das passiert also häufiger.
Nur hatte ich bei der aktuellen Skillung dann teilweise doch wieder Manaprobleme, sogar bei Flickwerk, insofern ich Weihe auf CD benutzt habe. Ich hau halt alles raus, was geht.



Omidas schrieb:


> Deswegen alle sind meiner Meinung nachs ehr nah beieinader und ich werde sicher keinen Sieger nennen. Der Pala ist aber ohne Frage
> ein guter Tank.


Krieger und Paladine ja. Die anderen beiden kriegen im Moment zu viel Schaden rein, um wirklich mithalten zu können.





Taliboon schrieb:


> Man merkt das du selber Tankadin bist , deine Posts sind total subjektiv geschrieben. Das n Tankadin weniger Skill braucht um einigermassen tanken zu können würdeste auch zugeben können, wenn du net so völlig überzogen an deiner klasse hängen würdest. Das heist auch net das es keinen unterschied macht ob du ein geskillter tankadin bist , oder net. Nur eben das man sich mit nem Tankadin einfacher als mit den anderen tank klassen tut. Naja um n klischee aufzugreifen - Typisch pala zickig bis zum anschlag.


Und wo ist in diesem sachlichen Erguß etwas, was produktiv zum Thema beiträgt? Meine Ausführung basieren auf echten Erfahrungen und auf Tatsachen. Deine jedoch auf, k.a. worauf eigentlich?
Daß man um nur Weihe zu schmeißen, keinen Skill braucht, da stimme ich dir zu. Aber tanken ist ja schon etwas mehr, als nur einen Knopf drücken. Und das, wo viele mit argumentieren, daß die anderen Klassen inzwischen genauso gut Gruppen tanken können, zeigt nicht gerade, daß man dafür einen Doktortitel braucht.
Komm wieder, wenn du Argumente hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







oens schrieb:


> dann will ich mal den tankadin sehen der in kara die maid tanken kann ohne grössere probleme zu bekommen...


Die letzten Monate, als wir Kara gefarmt haben, sind wir mit einem Tank, zwei Heilern und sieben DDs losgezogen. Der Tank war ich, Palatank. Und ich hatte nie größere Probleme. Natürlich mußten die DDs da etwas mehr auf die Aggro achten, als sie es gewohnt waren bei mir, aber groß schlimm war das nicht.
Und damals war die Zahl der Spontanzauber zum Tanken viel geringer, als heute, das ist ja immerhin schon ein halbes Jahr her.





Gohaar schrieb:


> Boah....den meisten Müll posten hier wohl die Palaspieler......LEUTE JEDER TANK richtig gespielt baut schneller die Agro auf als Ihr gucken könnt. Dafür brauchen wir nichmal angreifen. SPOTT^^
> Ich kann aber auch per Sturmangriff in ne Mopgruppe rein, dann Donnerknall, Spott, Druckwelle, Rache.....und es reicht wenn der Pala sich dann aufs HEILEN konzentriert, da er eh keine Agro mehr bekommt.....EDIT ENDE UND AUS


Wieder so ein Beitrag, der vor Sachlichkeit nur so strotzt. Vom fundierten Inhalt will ich mal gar nicht reden...





Und zum Thema situations-/encounterbedingt:
Es gibt im aktuellen Kontent keinen Encounter, wo eine Bestimmte Tankklasse aufgrund der Bossmechanik wirklich im Vorteil ist. Und der aktuelle Kontent ist ja das, worauf es ankommt. Das einzige, wo man aufgrund des Encounters die Rollen verteilt, sind Nebeneffekte.
Bei Malygos würde ich einen Todesritter zum einsammeln der Sparks abstellen, genau wie der Druide diese eben wurzeln kann und sich deswegen auf sie konzentriert.
Bei Sartharion mit Tenebron sollte sich ein vorhandener Palatank eher um die Adds und Welpen kümmern.
Bei Flickwerk sind Druiden am besten als Abfangtanks geeignet.
usw.
Aber für die Bosse selbst ibt es da momentan nichts, was eine bestimmte Tankklasse empfehlen würde, aufgrund der Mechanik. Hier machen dann doch die Unterschiede der Klassen den Unterschied aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und es ist nach wie vor erstaunlich, daß mindestens jeder Zweite schreibt, daß der beste Tank der ist, der seine Klasse richtig spielen kann. Es geht hier aber nunmal um die Klassen, nicht um die Spieler. Und da geht man davon aus, daß die Klasse richtig gespielt wird. Ansonsten ist ein Vergleich ja auch nicht möglich.
Das ist wie Frage: "Welches Formel 1 Auto ist das schnellste?" Antwort: "Das, wo Michael Schumacher drin sitzt!"
Unheimlich konstruktiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentor (8. Januar 2009)

Bin selbst auch Tank und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin ist es mir bei 10er Raids egal ob BC oder WOTLK immer gleich welche andere Klasse der 2. Tank ist. Vielleicht bissi Blauäugig aber wenn die Lebenspunkte stimmen war das für mich OK. Hat auch immer mehr oder weniger geklappt.
Wichtig ist natürlich das man jemanden hat der nicht denkt er is der Beste und sich nicht abspricht oder kein offenes Ohr für andere Taktiken hat. 

In 5er Inis und oder Heros isses mir auch mit meinem Twink egal ob ein DK, Dudu, Krieger oder Pala tankt.


Ach und zum Thema: Wenn man seine Klasse spielen kann und die Gruppe mitspielt ist jeder gut.


----------



## Gerbalin (8. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Der beste Tank ist jemand der seine Klasse spielen kann.



omg

man gehe immer davon aus das in so einer Diskussion die Leute ihre Chars spielen können und vom Equipstand eher gleich sind. Sonst lässt sich da nicht wirklich ne Entscheidung treffen.

Meine Meinung

DK > Pala > Krieger > Dudu

aus meiner Erfahrung und unter der Berücksichtigung wer wie schnell wie viel Aggro aufbaut, was er aushält und was bei Größeren Gruppen von Vorteil ist. Sicher als MT für Raids finde ich sollte man den Krieger schon die Rolle geben, obwohl die ja mittlerweile auch richtig gut im DMG sind. Druide ist für mich der schlechteste Tank da er immer zuviel Schaden frisst und das auch in Bärform immer reltiv unbequem ist zu heilen. Die einzig wahre Rolle für Druiden ist Healer den Rest sollten sie den Klassen überlassen die es nunmal können.


----------



## TheGui (8. Januar 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch kein Freund von „denglisch“, aber wenn du einen "Brecher" spielst solltest du konsequenterweise nicht tanken, sondern brechen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brecher wohl im nautischen Sinne von Wellenbrecher : /


----------



## Iyasmina (8. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Es war und wird immer der Krieger bleiben ... und dass ist auch verdammt gut so ! Es darf keine Hybrid Klasse wie der Paladin oder Druide werden ... sowas wäre nicht richtig !
> 
> Der Krieger steckt am meisten weg und ist aus diesem Grund die beste Tank Klasse ... ein Spieler der seinen Krieger beherrscht : over all !



Sorry, aber das ist ja wohl die dümmste aller Aussagen. Nur weil DU ein Krieger bist, heißt das nicht das deswegen die Besten Tanks Krieger sind. Wie auch andere hier schon bemerkten, hat jede Klasse seine Vor- und Nachteile. 

Die Aussage zeugt davon, dass Du von anderen Klassen überhaupt keine Ahnung hast. Also bitte ERST informieren und dann spammen.

In einer Sache gebe ich Dir allerding Recht.... der Krieger steckt am meisten weg. Das aber nur wegen besserer Talente bzw. mehr Ausdauer-Buffs im Talentbaum. Ein Pala z. B. hat keine Schild-Wall oder Letztes Gefecht.


----------



## Omidas (8. Januar 2009)

Iyasmina schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Aussage zeugt davon, dass Du von anderen Klassen überhaupt keine Ahnung hast. Also bitte ERST informieren und dann spammen.
> [...]
> Ein Pala z. B. hat keine Schild-Wall oder Letztes Gefecht.



Sry der muss sein.

Bitte informier dich doch dann auch mal vorher. Ein Pala hat sehrwohl einen Schildwall. Heißt nur anders bei ihm. Ist eine Bubble,
die den Schaden um 50% vermindert und 12s hält. Und in der behält verliert er nicht die Aggro. Also ist das equivalent zum Krieger
Schildwall.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (8. Januar 2009)

genau @ vorposter


----------



## mmm79 (8. Januar 2009)

Freebs schrieb:


> Pala is immer in allem am Besten.



vor allem im benutzen seiner bubble und seines ruhesteins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iyasmina (8. Januar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Sry der muss sein.
> 
> Bitte informier dich doch dann auch mal vorher. Ein Pala hat sehrwohl einen Schildwall. Heißt nur anders bei ihm. Ist eine Bubble,
> die den Schaden um 50% vermindert und 12s hält. Und in der behält verliert er nicht die Aggro. Also ist das equivalent zum Krieger
> Schildwall.



Jap, hast Recht. Man lernt nie aus, auch wenns beim Krieger 10% mehr Reduce und keine Erhöhung der Angriffsgeschwindigkeit gibt. 

Gibts auch was zum letzten Gefecht?


----------



## WotanGOP (8. Januar 2009)

Iyasmina schrieb:


> Gibts auch was zum letzten Gefecht?


Jein.
Handauflegen macht dein Leben komplett voll und verlängert es, bzw. verhindert dein Ableben, genau wie letztes Gefecht. Es ist nur ein etwas anderer Mechanismus.


----------



## Iyasmina (8. Januar 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Jein.
> Handauflegen macht dein Leben komplett voll und verlängert es, bzw. verhindert dein Ableben, genau wie letztes Gefecht. Es ist nur ein etwas anderer Mechanismus.



20 min VS. 5 min Cooldown  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (8. Januar 2009)

Und? Macht der CD den Effekt schlechter?

Es wäre ja wohl ganz klar OP, wenn so eine mächtige Fähigkeit wie Handauflegen einen so kurzen CD hätte, daß man es in jedem Bosskampf quasi zwei Mal verwenden kann.
Auf der anderen Seite würde ich mich fragen, was da alles schief läuft, wenn man soetwas so oft einsetzen muß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mugrim (8. Januar 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch kein Freund von &#8222;denglisch&#8220;, aber wenn du einen "Brecher" spielst solltest du konsequenterweise nicht tanken, sondern brechen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja "brechen" klingt irgendwie, wie ein Synonym für "sich übergeben". Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch "brechen" schreiben, aber irgendwie glaub ich, dass andere das wieder falsch verstanden hätten.




TheGui schrieb:


> Brecher wohl im nautischen Sinne von Wellenbrecher : /



Du hast es erfasst, wie ein Turm der sich einer Welle in den Weg stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (12. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube wir machen einen Contest:

Wer mal den rundesten Kreis!!

Dann würden wir etwa an der selben Stelle stehen.


----------



## Mondokawaki (12. Februar 2009)

Bester Tank imo Krieger dann Pala dann rest (Pala is noch ein kleines Stück vorm restlichen Rest)

Aber da wir in Naxx sowieso nen Tanksetub haben ist meine liebste Kombo

Ein Krieger als MT und ein Pala für den rest


----------



## TheWoox (12. Februar 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> yep, da hast du wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bt ja, aq40 auch ja^^ denk mal an die zwillingsimperatoren.

@topic: ein dk hat im gegensatz zu den anderen tanks einen riesen vorteil gegen magieschaden und er besitzt am meisten cd´s. andererseits hat er bei manchen bossen echt probleme aggro aufzubauen, da seine tankskills größtenteils frostschaden verursachen und z.b. kel´s kleiner hausdrache in naxx frostschaden teilweise absorbiert. darum werden bei dem dk tanks auch immer probleme haben viel aggro aufzubauen und wir spielen ja im kalten nordend wo warscheinlich noch ein paar frostige gegner auf uns warten^^

und was ich mal anmerken möchte, es gibt eine stelle die ich bisher nur mit dk tank überlebt habe: naxx 25 instrukteur mit einem holypriest in der gruppe, der dank zuwenig hit nur den mob verliert. in der alten gilde von mir haben wir den schon 2 mal komplett von unserem dk-tank tanken lassen, und sind an der stelle noch nicht gewiped xD


----------



## Annovella (12. Februar 2009)

rein klassenspezifisch gesehen ist der feral z.b. am besten gegen meleegegner, gegen magiebosse die dks, pala bei trashmobs und krieger bei mischmaschbossen... :<


----------



## Spyc (12. Februar 2009)

Meine Meinung ist wie folgt:

Als erstes möchte ich zum Paladin kommen.
Ich finde der Paladin hat mit seinem Schildpull auf ein/e Ziel/Gruppe, der Weihe und dem anschmeißen der Schilder am wenigstens zu tun was die Aggro betrifft, und baut in kurzer Zeit sehr viel auf. Dazu ein weiterer Bonuspunkt das er nebenbei auch noch ordentlich DMG raushaut.  Deshalb für mich, da ich bei denen noch nie Schwierigkeiten hatte, Platz 1.

Platz 2 ginge an den Krieger.
Der Krieger hat wie ich finde nicht die besten Möglichkeiten, auch über einen längeren Kampf genügend Aggro zu bekommen. Durch Die Abklingzeiten wird es bei ihm noch einmal schwerer. Im Parieren und Ausweichen finde ich jedoch den Krieger spitze und finde ihn als Tank auch gut, deshalb Platz 2.

Der dritte in der Runde wäre der Todesritter.
Tod und Verfall, Eisige Berührung, Seuchenstoß, Pestilenz, dann wieder Target switchen, Eisige Berührung, Seuchenstoß, Pestilenz. Für meinen Geschmack hat es der DK mit am schwersten auch für längere Zeiträume genug Aggro aufzubauen. Das ständige Umswitchen auf andere Mobs, um die Krankheiten zu wirken und ständig neu Tod und Verfall zu casten ist nicht leicht. Dennoch, so muss man sagen, wer den nötigen Skill hat, kann sich auch am DK-Tank erfreuen, muss aber mehr dafür leisten, und sich die Skillung genau überlegen. Für Inis und Trashmobgruppen für mich ein Plus. 3. Platz für den DK.

Als Letztes zum Druiden.
DMG raushauen, von einzelnen Mobs die Aggro ziehen, leider nicht jetzt so mein Favorit. Da sich Prankenhieb etc. Zylinderförmig verteilt, muss man erstmal die Mobs in die richtige Richtung bewegen, und in Inis/Schlachtzügen wie Naxx/Gundrak etc. habe ich damit nicht so die guten Erfahrungen gemacht, da andere oft die Aggro gezogen haben, und somit Aoe auch nicht immer möglich ist. Somit leider Letzter Platz.

MfG, hoffe ich konnte euch helfen.
Spyc


----------



## Alien123 (12. Februar 2009)

Hi, ich habe ne unheimlich wichtige Frage, finde die passt sehr gut hier rein und will auch keinen neuen Thread dafür eröffnen!
Und zwar:
Was ist seit Einführung von Mineralwasser das leckerste Getränk?


----------



## DrKnievel (12. Februar 2009)

Ich würde im Moment sagen, dass Druiden die besten Tanks sind.
Sie haben deutlich mehr HP als andere Tanks und fressen nicht spürbar mehr Schaden. Probleme haben sie höchstens bei Gruppen, wenn sie keine Ahnung von Gegnerpositionierung haben (was zugegeben nicht immer einfach ist).

Das Problem am Druiden ist - es ist unglaublich langweilig mit ihm zu tanken. Bei Singletarget macht man eigentlich nur 3 Dinge: Zermalmen aufrecht halten - Aufschlitzen auf 5 bringen und halten...und zwischendurch die Wut irgendwie anders losbringen.

Durch die vielen Panikknöpfe ist ein DK sicherlich sehr vielseitig beim Tanken. Es ist dafür aber auch ungleich stressiger als bei anderen Klassen. Durch Runenmacht + RunenCDs muss man immer darauf achten eine saubere Rotation einzuhalten. Der DK braucht auch im Vergleich zum Druiden ungleich besseres Equipment und muss es vorallem besser aufeinander abstimmen.
Beim Druiden ist es Ausdauer> Alles Andere. Rüstung und Ausweichen kommen durch Agi was auf den Items sowieso drauf ist genug, genauso wie Hit und Expertise, da sie sich ja die Items mit Schurken teilen.


----------



## risto (12. Februar 2009)

Rein nach HP gehend schaut die Plaziehung z.Z. so aus: Druide > Krieger > Pala

Wo der DK einzuordnen ist weiß ich nicht, ein Full T7 DK hatte etwa ~30k unbuffed.
Mein Hero-equipped Protpala kommt auf ~27k.


----------



## Rakanisha (12. Februar 2009)

Also ich find zZ tanken alle 4 Klassen sehr gut (nehm ich mal an, da ja wohl sonst keiner diese Klassen als Tank benutzen würde). Ich selber hab nen Deff-Krieger. Hab mal vom Kumpel den Prot-Pala gezockt und muß sagen, das der um einiges einfacher zu spielen ist. Ich hab beim Pala nur ne Rotation fahren müssen und konnte mich entspannt zurück legen. Der Krieger hat da schon ein paar Knöpfe mehr zu drücken. (meine Meinung. laß mich gern eines besseren Belehren!).

Den Druide hab ich nur zu BC Zeiten als Tank gespielt und da auch nur bis zu den Heroics. Wie es heute bei dem ausschaut kann ich nicht sagen. Genausowenig zum DK.

Ich persönlich bleib lieber bei meinem Krieger.  Wie auch schon vorher genannt, hat er mehr Oooh-Shit Buttons und er ist wohl bei den Bossfights der bessere von allen 4. Ausnahmen gibts natürlich!


----------



## Gerbalin (12. Februar 2009)

Bei Bossen:

aus der Sicht des DD - Aggro: Pala > DK > Krieger > Dudu

aus der Sicht eines Healers: Krieger > Pala > DK > Dudu


AOE Mobgruppen:

DK > Pala > Krieger > Dudu


----------



## LouisVanGeest (12. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> AOE Mobgruppen:
> 
> DK > Pala > Krieger > Dudu



das is nich dein ernst oder!?!?


----------



## Gerbalin (12. Februar 2009)

LouisVanGeest schrieb:


> das is nich dein ernst oder!?!?



Sehr wohl ich tank Dir mit DK Alles in Grund und Boden und da kannst instant drauf knallen.

Mit DK eisige Berührung und dann Böe, Blutstoß, Pestilenz usw


Ich sehs aber auch im Raid weil heute wird ja immer alles gebombt, bei DK und Pala hab ich immer meine Ruhe wenn sie an der Grp sind aber bei Krieger oder Dudu kann ich gleich Instant verblassen drücken -.- Gut ist aber auch meine Sicht und ich bin halt schon ne DMG Maschine nicht 0815  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (12. Februar 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> vor allem im benutzen seiner bubble und seines ruhesteins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und so was von nem Priester der es bannen kann -.-
Außerdem ist das auch nicht mehr lustig ^^


Bei DK's hab ich immer ein bissl Angst.
Ich kenn nen DK der Tank war, aber Blut geskillt war Oo
Ich hatte keine Chance mit ihm in ne Hero zu gehen .. Ich frag mich wie der Heiler das gepackt hat.
Der ist mit ihm HDB Hero und HDZ4 Hero gegangen.. Hats auch geschafft (nach etlichen Wipes).
Naja, nachdem ich ihm darauf angesprochen hab, hat er umgeskillt und jetzt gehe ich gerne mit ihm in Inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find alle 4 Klassen können Tanken - mit der richtigen Skillung und Equipment : P


----------



## Marienkaefer (12. Februar 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> vor allem im benutzen seiner bubble und seines ruhesteins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und so was von nem Priester der es bannen kann -.-
Außerdem ist das auch nicht mehr lustig ^^


Bei DK's hab ich immer ein bissl Angst.
Ich kenn nen DK der Tank war, aber Blut geskillt war Oo
Ich hatte keine Chance mit ihm in ne Hero zu gehen .. Ich frag mich wie der Heiler das gepackt hat.
Der ist mit ihm HDB Hero und HDZ4 Hero gegangen.. Hats auch geschafft (nach etlichen Wipes).
Naja, nachdem ich ihm darauf angesprochen hab, hat er umgeskillt und jetzt gehe ich gerne mit ihm in Inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find alle 4 Klassen können Tanken - mit der richtigen Skillung und Equipment : P

Edit:
Sorry für Doppel-Post.
Das Internet in der Arbeit ist fürn Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (12. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Und so was von nem Priester der es bannen kann -.-
> Außerdem ist das auch nicht mehr lustig ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Bei nem Frost DK normal kein Problem, Blut fehlt mir die Erfahrung, bei DK ist aber generell nur das Prob wenn ne kurze Zeit alles auf CD ist. Dann kommen die Schadensspitzen aber sonst gibts eigentlich keine Probs.


Btw schön Arbeiten nicht in der Arbeit surfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (12. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Bei nem Frost DK normal kein Problem, Blut fehlt mir die Erfahrung, bei DK ist aber generell nur das Prob wenn ne kurze Zeit alles auf CD ist. Dann kommen die Schadensspitzen aber sonst gibts eigentlich keine Probs.



Würde dir auch raten diese Erfahrung nicht zu machen : P
Blut ist einfach für DMG da ^^
Der Tank hat sich nämlich immer toll gefreut, dass er so gut DMG gemacht hat und die Duelle immer gewonnen hat.
Naja, er ist 13 - da sind die meisten DMG-geil ^^

Arbeiten?
Ich bin Lerhling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Chef hat immer Besprechungen und somit hat er nie Zeit für mich ^^


----------



## Slevinous (12. Februar 2009)

so nun ich mal - hab n pala tank und hab auch schon jetzt so alles gesehen was es an neuen content gibt in nordend und ich muss immer wieder hören das dd´s die wirklich schaden fahren einfach viel lieber einen pala tank haben als krieger , dudu oder dk - ich selbst habe nur nen pala tank aber ich kann sagen das es absolut keinen dd gibt der mir die aggro klauen kann wenn er ermal in meiner weihe steht 

ich hatte vor einiger zeit das vergnügen in naxx 25 mit 3 tanks zu sein - ich pala, mt war krieger , 2nd tank war dk - beide richtig gut ausgerüstet aber nur der krieger hatte 500 hp mehr als ich - der dk war nur so bei 34k gebuffed - und bei flickwerk konnte ich mal sehen was die beiden klassen so an aggro fahren und es kam mir so lächerlich vor das ich 3. tank war - also aggro mäßig ist der pala tank nicht zu toppen . während dk´s und krieger so 3-4k aggro pro sekunde fahren hau ich 6-7k pro sekunde raus  - falls jetzt einige denken ja naxx ist ja alles untot - da lach ich drüber - selbst in anderen inzen und raids fahr ich mehr aggro als son lustiger krieger tank der sich hinter schildwall versteckt und die ganze zeit nur rum spottet damit er aggro hält was bei den dd´s die ich kenne sicherlich so wäre - in hero inis fahre ich so 5 k bedrohung und es gibt nur ne handvoll dd´s bdie ich kenne die bei bosskämpfen in hero ini´s kurz vorm schluss noch versuchen an mich ran zu kommen und das auch fast schaffen.

Krieger waren gestern - Pala´s gehört die Krone - das einzige was sie können ist reflektieren - zu den dk´s - ich denke mal sie werden noch besser weil sie neu noch sind udn es noch einiges an erfahrung für viele brauch den zu spielen - mein eigener dk ist dd udn das bleibt er auch ^^ - udn dudu? nun ja sie haben echt viel hp und sind für boss kämpfe ohne viel trara sicherlich bombe weil sie auch viel aggro fahren aber ich bleib lieber bei platte - aber ich mag bäumchen also dudu´s ^^

flamen eröffnet


----------



## Gerbalin (12. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Würde dir auch raten diese Erfahrung nicht zu machen : P
> Blut ist einfach für DMG da ^^
> Der Tank hat sich nämlich immer toll gefreut, dass er so gut DMG gemacht hat und die Duelle immer gewonnen hat.
> Naja, er ist 13 - da sind die meisten DMG-geil ^^
> ...



Mh das mit DMG-geil hat glaube wenig mit dem Alter zu tun da gibts sehr viel von der Sorte, aber Tote machen kein DMG da hilft der beste DPS-Wert nichts wenn er nach 10 Sec aus den Stiefeln kippt. Aber Tanks machen allgemein mehr DMG wie noch pre Wotlk.

Tjo deswegen sitzt mein Azubi hier und arbeitet brav was ich ihm gebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (12. Februar 2009)

Also besser oder schlechter ist immer eine Aussage die von dem persönlichen Empfinden abhängt. 
Ich persönlich denke, dass der Pala verdammt gut nachgezogen hat und während er eigentlich immer nur der perfekte Tank für übergroße Mobgruppen war, hat er sich auch zu einem Hervorragenden Boss-Tank gemausert und kann mit einem Krieger absolut mithalten. 
Auch den Schilwall hat der Paladin neu im Repertoire und kann so in den letzen Sekunden für die nötige Sicherheit sorgen. Zum Glück besitzt der Pala (noch) keine Fähigkeit wie das letzte Gefecht, denn dann können Krieger einpacken, da die Palas generell die besseren Supporter sind.

Bei den DKs vermag ich mir noch kein Urteil erlauben, da es bei uns auf dem Server leider der Fall ist, dass 9 von 10 DKs nicht grade die tollsten Spieler sind. Von daher mag ich da nicht direkt den Rückschluss auf die Klasse als Tank schließen. 

Druiden sind meiner Meinung nach momentan die schlechteste Wahl, das hohe Lebenspolster reicht scheinbar alleine nicht aus und der Aggroaufbau lässt momentan auch eher zu wünschen übrig, da geb ich anderen Klassen auf jeden Fall den Vortritt. Was den Dudu früher ausgemacht hat, gibt es nicht mehr. Diese Flexibilität ist verloren gegangen, nun heißt es entweder oder….eindeutig ein Nachteil, wie ich finde.

Letztenendes ist dies aber immer eine persönliche Entscheidung, welche Klasse man favorisiert und wenn man die Klasse wirklich liebt, dann spielt man auch dementsprechend und die Klasse an sich verliert einen großen Teil an Bedeutung


----------



## Marienkaefer (12. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Mh das mit DMG-geil hat glaube wenig mit dem Alter zu tun da gibts sehr viel von der Sorte, aber Tote machen kein DMG da hilft der beste DPS-Wert nichts wenn er nach 10 Sec aus den Stiefeln kippt. Aber Tanks machen allgemein mehr DMG wie noch pre Wotlk.
> 
> Tjo deswegen sitzt mein Azubi hier und arbeitet brav was ich ihm gebe
> 
> ...



Ich kenne aber keinen 13-jährigen Tank (bis auf den DK) oder Heiler : P

Ach, ich habs nichts dagegen keine Arbeit zu haben : P


----------



## Gerbalin (12. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber keinen 13-jährigen Tank (bis auf denk DK) oder Heiler : P
> 
> Ach, ich habs nichts dagegen keine Arbeit zu haben : P



Mh ich finde mit 13 sollte man eh lieber lernen oder seine ersten Erfahrungen anderweitig machen als den Leuten in WoW die Nerven kaputt zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (12. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Mh ich finde mit 13 sollte man eh lieber lernen oder seine ersten Erfahrungen anderweitig machen als den Leuten in WoW die Nerven kaputt zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stimmt, mit 13 hab ich noch brav gelernt ^^

Solltest du nicht auch arbeiten : P Pff, der arme "Azubi"


----------



## Maurolotschi (12. Februar 2009)

Nachdem ich mit meinem Druiden sowohl Heal- als auch Tankerfahrung in den T7-/T7.5-Raidinstanzen gesammelt habe, habe ich im Bereich Tanks bemerkt, dass im Gegensatz zu BC-Zeiten, wo jedem Tank "spezielle" Tank-Bereiche zugewiesen werden konnten (Pala=Gruppen Tanken; Krieger=Boss-MT; Druide=Boss-Tank mit sehr schnellem Aggro-Aufbau), nun zu LK-Zeiten diese Aufgaben zumindest teilweise mehr oder weniger von jedem Tank ausgeführt werden können, z.B. dass sowohl Krieger als auch Druiden beim AoE-Tanken bedeutend weniger Probleme haben wie zuvor.
Krieger sind als MT imo nach wie vor am besten geeignet, dadurch, dass sie nebst hohen dodge/avoid/block-Werten ziemlich wenig Schaden erhalten, und mit "Oh-Shit-Buttons" wie "Letztes Gefecht" und "Schildwall" können sie die Heiler in kritischen Phasen gut entlasten.
Druiden bauen immer noch viel Aggro in kurzer Zeit auf, und haben bei Bosskämpfen mit vorwiegend physischen Angriffen Vorteil durch die Schadensreduzierung durch Rüstung (70% Schadensreduzierung macht viel aus). Ebenso sind sie bei hohem Schadensinput wie z.B. bei Flickwerk, der 15k+ Hateful's reinhaut, dank hoher HP-Werte um einiges angenemer zu heilen als die anderen Tankklassen (auch ein gut equipter Krieger kommt nicht viel über 35k hp, und 2 hatefuls nacheinander sind damit sehr krittisch. Ein Druide mit 40-45k hp hingegen steckt dies "locker" weg, die Heiler müssen nicht alle instants raushauen, um den Tank zu retten). Weitere Vorteile, die ich vom Druiden kenne, sind "Baumrinde" (jeglicher Schadensinput für 12sec um 20% verringert), "Überlebensinstinkt" (ähnlich wie "Letztes Gefecht" vom Krieger, erhöht die HP des Druiden --> Raidbuffed 50k+ HP) und "Rasende Regeneration" (mit entsprechender Glyphe ist während dieser Phase die einkommende Heilung um 20% erhöht).
Mit DK's und Pala's habe ich noch fast nie zu tun gehabt im Raid, da unser 10-Mann-Raidsetup stets aus Druide und Krieger besteht. Die AoE-Tankfähigkeiten dieser zwei Klassen sind jedoch unumstritten besser als jene der MT-Tankklassen (Druide/Krieger).

Eine Reihenfolge der besten Tankklassen kann man nicht aufstellen. Für unterschiedliche Situationen sind unterschiedliche Klassen besser geeignet, im Grossen und Ganzen sind die Klassen jedoch ausgewogen; es gibt keine Tankklasse, die in irgendeiner Situation nicht tanken KANN auf Grund fehlender Möglichkeiten des Tanks; dies wäre auf mangelnde Fähigkeit des Spielers, der diesen Charakter steuert, zurückzuführen.

So far

Mauros


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

muwhaha.. hab mir jetzt alles hier durchgelesen und muss mich fragen, 
ob manche leute die hier schreiben eigentlich vorher irgendwie mal nachgedacht haben,
was für nen müll die schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rofl ^^

und zum thema:
krieger : allround tank
pala : kann massen gut tanken
dudu : HP monster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z.B. perfekt bei patchwork als hatefull strike abfänger
DK : den vertrau ich noch nicht so ganz irgendwie.. bis jetzt nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht


MFG Patrick


----------



## Marienkaefer (12. Februar 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> muwhaha.. hab mir jetzt alles hier durchgelesen und muss mich fragen,
> ob manche leute die hier schreiben eigentlich vorher irgendwie mal nachgedacht haben,
> was für nen müll die schreiben
> 
> ...



Das haben aber auch schon einige vor dir geschrieben -.-


----------



## advanced08 (12. Februar 2009)

vom tanken her find ich pala/dk (dk nur wenn die gut gespielt werden =X)

gut ansonsten musst du denke ich mal die healer fragen


----------



## Gerbalin (12. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Btw ich finde am nettesten sind Palatanks > Dudu > DK > Krieger wenn man die Masse so anschaut, klar gibts immer mal Ausnahmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte mit 13 auch Andere Interessen, Mädels hatten z.B. angefangen nicht immer nur doof und langweilig zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich arbeite ja, ich überwache den Azubi und wenn er fragen hat beantworte ich diese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (12. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Btw ich finde am nettesten sind Palatanks > Dudu > DK > Krieger wenn man die Masse so anschaut, klar gibts immer mal Ausnahmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Palas sind immer nett : P

Mhm .. wieso überwachen? Der wird doch nicht wegrennen - oder doch? Oo


----------



## Gerbalin (12. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Palas sind immer nett : P
> 
> Mhm .. wieso überwachen? Der wird doch nicht wegrennen - oder doch? Oo



Jo stimmt 2 Jahre war Zwergpala mein Main *g* Pala sind eh in allem Top, deswegen ist mein Neuer auch schon wieder lvl 75. Mit der beste Tank auf alles gesehen, DD wirklich mittlerweile gut, naja Holy ist im Singeltarget schon immer das beste gewesen.

Naja muss ja schaun das er schön die Arbeit macht, nicht Email schreib - surft oder sowas *g*


----------



## Marienkaefer (12. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Jo stimmt 2 Jahre war Zwergpala mein Main *g* Pala sind eh in allem Top, deswegen ist mein Neuer auch schon wieder lvl 75. Mit der beste Tank auf alles gesehen, DD wirklich mittlerweile gut, naja Holy ist im Singeltarget schon immer das beste gewesen.
> 
> Naja muss ja schaun das er schön die Arbeit macht, nicht Email schreib - surft oder sowas *g*



Ach, ich war schon immer Holy (außer beim Leveln, ab Lvl 70 dann) und ich liebe es : P
Gut, dass du dich jetzt für die Horde entschieden hast - vielleicht erschreck ich dich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dein Lehrling will ich nicht sein ^^ Ich arbeite nichts, ich schreib Mails und ich surfe ^^


----------



## Berli123 (12. Februar 2009)

Da ich nun alle Tankklassen getestet habe (Druide, Pala, DK Krieger auf 80)
Kann ich sagen das mir der Krieger am besten gefällt.

Beim pala war die weihe zwar schön aber es ist kein heiler liebling da er nach wie vor mit schadensspitzen klar kommen muss und wenn die heiler etwas pennen kann es auch mal schief gehen.

Beim DK ist es vom prinzip das selbe und was mir da aufgefallen ist, man muß auf seinen tasten rotieren um gut die aggro von großen mobgrp zu halten.

Druide ? naja er war mal gut aber irgendwie haben sie vergessen ihn mitzupatchen^^

Krieger ? Ohne worte da können die mobgrp wegen meiner unendlich groß sein da nimmt mir keiner die aggro


----------



## Silmarilli (12. Februar 2009)

a. tank is so gut wie seine Gruppe und seine Gruppe ist so gut wie der Tank. Paßt das Zusammenspiel nicht macht es keinen unterschied welchen Tank du spielst. Nachdem ich eigentlich nur spote wenn ich sonst keine Option mehr offen habe einen Wipe zu verhindern stimmt sich meistens die Gruppe auf mich und den Heiler ein. Und mit dem Heiler egal ob bekannt oder nicht schließe ich mich für gewöhnlich per /w kurz. 
Wenn die AEler meinen sie müssen bomben bevor ich auch nur in Mob-Nähe bin sind sie selber schuld... ich kann ne Gruppe auch nur mit dem Heiler zu zweit töten ... dauert halt dann n bischen länger :-) irgendwann haben es die meisten DD kapiert.

Also wie gesagt ... wenn du nen Tank machen möchtest such dir die Klasse aus die dir vom Game-Play am meisten zusagt und so richtig fun macht und dir die moves gefallen usw.  wo du dich jedes mal freust wenn du einloggst ... das ist dann die richtige Tank-Klasse mit der du die meisten Erfolge feiern wirst.

Und das mit nem fetten Grinser auf dem Gesicht :-)

so long

Sily

P.S. Bärchen aus Überzeugung


----------



## Silmarilli (12. Februar 2009)

anbei ... Dk's können nicht schlecht tanken ... nur muss man es leider den meisten immer noch erklären wie das denn so geht so mit frostpräsenz und Co.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rullian (12. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Da ich nun alle Tankklassen getestet habe (Druide, Pala, DK Krieger auf 80)
> Kann ich sagen das mir der Krieger am besten gefällt.
> 
> Beim pala war die weihe zwar schön aber es ist kein heiler liebling da er nach wie vor mit schadensspitzen klar kommen muss und wenn die heiler etwas pennen kann es auch mal schief gehen.
> ...


----------



## Gorgor (12. Februar 2009)

Freebs schrieb:


> Pala is immer in allem am Besten.


das sagt aber auch nur so ein gimp wie du


----------



## [DM]Zottel (12. Februar 2009)

computerblicker schrieb:


> Tank is immer sogut wie der Skill des Spielers...



/sign

Es gibt Jäger oder Hexer die mit dem Pet besser tanken als manch Deffkrieger / Feraldruide / Protpala / Frost DK ^^


----------



## Omidas (12. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Beim pala war die weihe zwar schön aber es ist kein heiler liebling da er nach wie vor mit schadensspitzen klar kommen muss und wenn die heiler etwas pennen kann es auch mal schief gehen.



Will gar nicht darauf eingehen, wer jetzt der beste ist, da man das
sicherlich nicht sagen kann. 

Nur das finde ich gerade nicht, das der Paladie extremsten Schadenspitzen 
hat. Den das ist ja gerade die Stärke des Palas (eine der wenigen 
unterscheidungen die es noch gibt), dass er sehr leicht in den dauerhaften
Zustand kommt allen Schaden auf irgendeine Art zu verringern (Meele). 
Den durch sein Heiliges Schild ist man in der Lage, das jeder Schlag 
entweder geblockt, ausgewichen, pariert oder ausgweichen wird. Dadurch
kriegt er viel regelmäßigeren Schaden rein. Da kommt am ehesten noch 
der Krieger ran.
Beim DK und Druiden ist im Moment noch das Problem, dass sie viel über
parrieren und ausweichen Schaden verrigern. Wenn jetzt mal aber viele
Schläge durch kommen ist das auf einmal viel Schaden. Heilern wird es
dadurch auch recht schwer gemacht, da man nicht konstant durchheilt
sondern viel Overheal hat oder nachlässig wird.

Meine Meinung dazu. Wobei der Druide mit dem nächsten Patch ja auch
indirekt eine Art von Block bekommt.


----------



## Domiel (12. Februar 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Hm, also ich persönlich, und ich hab einige Raidhealerfahrung in Lich King, finde Krieger sind am angenehmsten zu healen! Sie fressen gefühlt weniger Damage und haben imo auch die besseren Oh SHIT buttons!
> 
> Ich finde seit LK sind Palas nicht mehr so die Uber Tanks wie in BC ab ca. patch 2.4!



endlich mal einer der nicht nur sinnlose kommentare abgibt wie alle haben vor- und nachteile, sondern echte erfahrung weitergibt.

meiner meinung find ich das krieger imo am besten sind, gefolgt von druiden. palas müsen sich imo mit dks den dritten platz teilen.


----------



## Melih (12. Februar 2009)

Hängt vom skill der Spieler/in ab wie gut der tank ist, der vor euch steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jajaarek (12. Februar 2009)

Tja ... jede Klasse hat seine Vor und Nachteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gut ist der tank erst wenn der Spieler auch gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scorush (12. Februar 2009)

Domiel schrieb:


> endlich mal einer der nicht nur sinnlose kommentare abgibt wie alle haben vor- und nachteile, sondern echte erfahrung weitergibt.
> 
> meiner meinung find ich das krieger imo am besten sind, gefolgt von druiden. palas müsen sich imo mit dks den dritten platz teilen.



aha scheinst ja voll viel erfahrung zu haben mit tanks.. und krieger haben die besten ohh shit buttons ? is klar.


ich zocke selber nen dk tank, und es gab bis jetzt wenig was ich nich alleine tanken konnte auser bosse wo man mehr benötigt hatte. naxx 10&25 trash geht locker solo. Kommt aber drauf an wie ihr den Tank zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (12. Februar 2009)

r0chel schrieb:


> Ich nehme gerne Palas mit...die haben meist viel HP und die Weihe ist auch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja aber wenn du mal mit nenm echten krieger tank unterwegs warst wirst du den unterschied schon merken..


----------



## Dubstep (12. Februar 2009)

Also bei uns in den Heroic Raidgruppen haben wir insgesamt 5 Tanks in Rotation. 2 Def Krieger, 1 Def DK, 1 Feral Tank und 1 Protpaladin (Meinewenigkeit).

Was ich bis jetzt in Raids etc gesehen habe sind alle gut zu gebrauchen! In Naxx 25er tank ich die meisten Bosse zum Bleistift! Eigentlich alles bis auf den Spinnenflügel und 4 Horseman, das machen meistens unsere 2 Def Krieger, habe ich aber auch schon getankt! Satharion geh ich auf Adds und Malygos tanke ich meistens 2-3 Lords in Phase 2. Im 10er schon alles!

Wie schon angesprochen! Alle Tankklassen haben vor und  Nachteile! Habe vor WotLK einen Untoten Defkrieger gespielt. Hatte mit den oft genug Wutlöcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mit der Aggro ging es eigentlich. Aber seit WotLK bin ich einfach nur verliebt in meinen Prot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gG*

Das einzige was mir gross auffällt ist der HP unterschied! Habe ca. 28,6k HP unbuffed. Krieger DK und Druide haben doch einwenig mehr ... also alle über 30k unbuffed. Und Manaprobleme hast du als Protection Paladin auch keine, wie hier doch des öfteren schon erwähnt wurde! Incomin Heal = Mana und SdR ist ja auch ne feine Sache und göttliche Bitte auch! Die 50% weniger Healleistung interessieren mich als Tank nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Also wer sagt der Paladin Tank hat Manaprobleme macht was falsch! Außer man geht mit 10% Mana im Kampf! Aber selbst da kannst die Aggro noch halten! Dann halt einfach Siegel der Weisheit rein volltanken und wieder Tanksiegel an! Verderbnis bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim DK Tank gefällt mir es sehr wenn er Bosse mit 2h Waffe tankt. Hat einfach was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Alex

lg Alex


----------



## Dubstep (12. Februar 2009)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## scorush (12. Februar 2009)

Dubstep schrieb:


> Also bei uns in den Heroic Raidgruppen haben wir insgesamt 5 Tanks in Rotation. 2 Def Krieger, 1 Def DK, 1 Feral Tank und 1 Protpaladin (Meinewenigkeit).
> 
> Was ich bis jetzt in Raids etc gesehen habe sind alle gut zu gebrauchen! In Naxx 25er tank ich die meisten Bosse zum Bleistift! Eigentlich alles bis auf den Spinnenflügel und 4 Horseman, das machen meistens unsere 2 Def Krieger, habe ich aber auch schon getankt! Satharion geh ich auf Adds und Malygos tanke ich meistens 2-3 Lords in Phase 2. Im 10er schon alles!
> 
> ...



ihr nimmt 5 tanks für naxx mit ? wo brauch man den soviele ? man brauch für den kompletten run 2 stück - stellt sich die frage warum ihr 5 habt.
1. raidlead vertraut euch nicht das ihr von so vielen trash gruppen mobs die aggro halten könnt.
2. er vertraut den heilern nicht das sie den tank richtig heilen (wo dann die anderen tanks einspringen können)
3. punkt 1+2 >_>


----------



## Dubstep (12. Februar 2009)

Wenn du lesen könntest wärst du klar im Vorteil! Ich sage wir haben 5 Tanks bei uns in Rotation, wo in Naxx 2-3 Mitgehen und bei Sath 3D 4 Tanks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 Bei Kel zum Schluss! 1 Maintank und 2 tanks die sich jeweils 2 der insgesamt 4 Adds schnappen und diese austanken bis Kel down ist.

Jetzt besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Alex


----------



## Bergerdos (12. Februar 2009)

Unser MT im 25er Nax ist einb Pala, hin und wieder tankt auch der Krieger mal den Boss. als der Server neulich dauernd Lags hatte und der Druide als einziger der Tanks nicht betroffen war hat der getankt. 
Im Naxx 10er ist ein DK der MT, im 25er ist der DK für den Trash zuständig.
Ich hab als Heiler keinerlei Unterschied zwischen den Klassen bemerkt, der langfristige Schaden ist bei allen fast gleich, in der Aggro sind alle nach 5 Sekunden nicht mehr einzuholen. Beim Druiden hat man durch massig HP bisschen mehr Zeit große Heilungen zu casten, dafür gibt es bei dem mehr Sprünge (3 mal ausgewichen, dann plötzlich wieder viel dmg ....)
Beim Pala ist Mana teilweise ein Problem, und zwar in 5er, besonders in Non-Hero. Unser MT hat mal HDB normal ausgeholfen und hatte massive Probleme die Aggro zu halten. Kein DMG -> keine Heilung -> kein Mana. Nachdem er fast nacht getankt hat ging das ^^


----------



## Cara Dethe (12. Februar 2009)

alter was hier für nen mist gepostet wird.
ich weiß nit was schlimmer is. der TE der eine sagen wir mal sehr offene frage einfach in den raum stellt.
oder die leute die sich einfach mal zu wort melden und scheinbar nicht mal selbst einen tank (um den es hier geht) gespielt haben und dies auch in ihrem post preisgeben ("der pala kann das und das .glaube ich" und so nichtssagende comments)

zu dem post ist es wie schon erwähnt schwer eine gültige aussage zu treffen. da es mittlerweile sehr ausgeglichen ist, was das tanken angeht.
in bc galt noch der is für große grps, der für den boss usw "besser" geeignet. aber seit dem pre wotlk patch hat sich das mit den neuen skills schon sehr stark geändert.
einen guten tank sieht man darum nicht an seiner klasse oder seinem equip sondern man sieht in der ini/dem raid ob es der spieler drauf hat oder nicht. nach wie vor wird man dem spieler ansehen ob er sich mit seiner klasse beschäftigt hat oder nicht. und dies gilt für eigentlich jede klasse in wow. wer sich nicht über skills/rotation/buffs und was sonst noch alles dazugehört schlau macht wird immer iwo mängel aufweisen. sei es in der aggro halten, im dmg machen oder beim healen. also skill is nach wie vor >>> equip!!!  und es hängt auch von der grp ab ob sie diszipliniert dmg machen kann. sprich auf targets achten und abwarten das der tank am mob is.

ps: nur weil ihr mal pre wotlk gelesen habt das der dk ein besonders guter caster tank sein soll müsst ihr hier nit posten das er es tatsächlich ist wenn ihr kein plan vom dk und den anderen tankklassen habt. weil die bescheidene aura die 80 spell resi gibt und nicht mal mit palaaura oder totems stackt is naja wie schon gesagt "bescheiden". ich glaube da is nen warri mit spell reflect, 4% chance zaubern zu widerstehen und nem interupt skill um einiges besser bedient.


----------



## Cara Dethe (12. Februar 2009)

double post while lag sry :/


----------



## Deligor (12. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich spiele Deff-Krieger und bin damit sehr zufrieden

Der Krieger baut an einzelnen Zielen sehr gut Aggro auf und kann selber sehr viel wegstecken.

Mit *Donnerknall und Schockwelle* hat er 1. gute Aoe-Aggro und 2. sogar die Möglichkeit Schaden rauszunehmen(Betäuben und Angriffstempo verlangsamen)

*Wachsamkeit* ist sehr praktisch für DDs die Omen mit Recount verwechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Schildwall und Letztes Gefecht* sind super "Oh Shit"- Buttons.

Der *Heroische Wurf* ist eine schöne Möglichkeit viel Aggro beim Pull aufzubauen und er kann, wenn man es skillt, auch Caster in den Nahkampf holen.

Der *Befehlsruf* ist ein Idealer Gruppen-HP Buff, da man ihn auch zur Not im Kampf nachcasten kann und er immernoch die gewünschte Wirkung erzielt. 

Durch *Verwüsten* wird die Rüstung des Ziel geschwächt, was anderen Klassen gestattet etwas mehr dmg zu machen.

Er kann *s*chusswaffen tragen welche ihm erlauben können seine Stats anders zu verteilen.
...
So könnte ich lange weitemachen aber ich komm lieber gleich zum wichtigsten:
CHARGE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt für mich nix Schöneres am Krieger als wie ein Wahnsinniger auf Gegnergruppen zuzurennen um dort dann mit einem krachenden Donnerknall zu landen.

Die oben angeführten Punkte sollen nicht darstellen warum der Krieger allen anderen Tanks überlegen sein soll...es sind nur die Punkte die mir am Krieger gefallen.

Mfg Del


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sind Krieger absolut die besten Tanks! So soll es auch sein.


----------



## scorush (12. Februar 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Ich persönlich spiele Deff-Krieger und bin damit sehr zufrieden
> 
> Der Krieger baut an einzelnen Zielen sehr gut Aggro auf und kann selber sehr viel wegstecken.
> 
> ...



hm dk tank kann im kampf die ganze zeit irgendeinen CD anhaben die zb: -25% getroffen zu werden3mincd , mehr rüssi 1mincd, Zauberschild 45seccd , eisige gegenwähr -30% (steigt mit def wertung)1min cd und wenn du dann noch schmuckteile hast, die man benutzen kannst haste 100% immer was an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm.. dazu hat noch der dk nen froststoß den du nie verfehlen kannst^^ und wenn du deine krankheit verteilst + Böe reinhaust haste gleich über 10k aggro überall und mehr in einer sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber kommt auf den spieler an! wenn der selbe spieler ne andere tank klasse zocken würde könnte der genausogut tanken (ok bei gruppen vielleicht einfacher als dk oder pala - aber kann man auch hinbekommen dann denk ich mal^^


----------



## Ashrokse (12. Februar 2009)

Ich find den Krieger am besten, der steht auf dem Thron und sag mir keiner was anderes!

Aggro spielt eigentlich kaum noch eine Rolle, ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht beklagen, also spielt der TPS Vorteil des Paladin kaum noch eine Rolle, weder bei Singletarget noch bei Trash.

Aushalten tun auch alle sehr gut, spielt zurzeit nicht wirklich eine Rolle was man für einen Tank vorne hat. 
Buffs/Debuffs haben sie ja auch alle. 

Also kann man wirklich sagen es kommt auf den Spieler an. 

Ich spiel halt am liebsten einen Krieger deswegen find ich den Krieger am bestesten!

Was mir noch einfällt:

Bei Release gab es jeweils im Paladin Forum und im Krieger Forum auf Seite 1 immer ein seitenlanges Gespräch zu dem Thema, die Paladine haben sich beschwert das der Krieger sie unwichtig macht und andersrum genauso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und Threads mit "Wer ist der Beste <Funktion eintragen>" oder "Was macht mehr Dämätsch" werden mit lustigen Einzeilern zum Spamthread ohne Gehalt.
> 
> Beweist mir das Gegenteil?



Ich find meinen Beitrag gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (12. Februar 2009)

scorush schrieb:


> hm dk tank kann im kampf die ganze zeit irgendeinen CD anhaben die zb: -25% getroffen zu werden3mincd , mehr rüssi 1mincd, Zauberschild 45seccd , eisige gegenwähr -30% (steigt mit def wertung)1min cd und wenn du dann noch schmuckteile hast, die man benutzen kannst haste 100% immer was an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klingt auch nicht übel
Ich bin auch schon am Hochziehen von einem DK...aber mir fehlt atm leider die Zeit
Hab ja auch nicht behauptet, dass der Krieger besser sei als der DK oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab nur aufgeführt, was mir am Krieger gefällt.

Mfg Del


----------



## youngceaser (12. Februar 2009)

flamet mich wie ihr wollt 

DEINE MUDDA

@ topic es gibt immer noch keinen besten tank da alle vor und nachteile haben und atm sind alle tanks sehr stark


----------



## Silmarilli (12. Februar 2009)

scorush schrieb:


> ich zocke selber nen dk tank, und es gab bis jetzt wenig was ich nich alleine tanken konnte auser bosse wo man mehr benötigt hatte. naxx 10&25 trash geht locker solo. Kommt aber drauf an wie ihr den Tank zockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*kichert* nö das kommt drauf an wie viele heiler dahinter stehen un 11111111111 spamen :-) 

hat nicht jede Tank-Klasse mehrere "oh-shit"-Buttons?


----------



## Berli123 (12. Februar 2009)

Also der dk als Tank ist ja mal oberpeinlich^^

Beispiel: Als ich es dann endlich geschaft habe 80 zu werden und ich gerade so critimun geworden bin ging es los mit den heros.
             wenn ich mit dem dk eine grp pulle "sagen wir 4 mobs" dann muss ich als dk gas geben die aggro zu halten und dann extrem beschießen auf 
             die tasten hauen um mein kleinen beschißenen dk ork am leben zu halten. Und wenn dann ein anderer dd der meinung ist da rumzu tanzen 
             und noch ne grp ins spiel bringt ist es aus mit den OH Shit buttons. alles auf cd.

Was ich damit nur sagen will ist das der dk zu sehr an seinen sogenanten oh shitbuttons hängt. In 10er oder 25er ist das kein ding auch wenn er da mt macht, den HEY es heilen ihn 3-5 heiler aber in heros schaut es anders aus.

Und ich sage nicht das mein dk schlecht equipt ist aber er kassiert zuviel wenn er alles auf cd hat. Und dann ist es kein entspantes tanken mehr und der char fängt an zu faulen.
Aber ich habe mir auch immer eingeredet, ach blizzard macht da was und die ganze zeit die man geopfert hat und ganz zu schweigen von den 7k gold für epic fliegen. ALLES für die katz.

Dk ist ne Spaßklasse und wird dem ausgelachten pala den ruf abrennen.


----------



## scorush (12. Februar 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> *kichert* nö das kommt drauf an wie viele heiler dahinter stehen un 11111111111 spamen :-)
> 
> hat nicht jede Tank-Klasse mehrere "oh-shit"-Buttons?



jetzt wenn ich die gruppen tanke kann ich bei fast jeder 1-3 cds benutzen, und es ist einfacher einen tank zu heiler der dmg bekommt anstatt mehrere. Und wenn man eh mit den cds noch tankt hält man eh am meisten aus.^^


----------



## Berufsquerulant (12. Februar 2009)

Anstatt konstant anzuführen, dass der Skill des Spielers einen guten Tank ausmacht, solltem an vielleicht den Rest der Gruppe betrachten. Ein Tank ohne Healer ist nichts wert, da ist es unerheblich, ob es ein Pala, Krieger, Dudu oder DK ist. Irgendwann ist er ohne vernünftigen Healer down. Der eine vielleicht früher, der andere etwas später.

Mein Hauptproblem sind hingegen die DDs, die in ihrem jugendlichen Übermut DMG raushauen, bevor man auch nur die Gelegenheit hatte, Aggro aufzubauen. Egal welche Klasse auch tankt, wenn die Aggro einmal sthet, niemand man sie nicht so schnell weg. Und wenn dann doch mal ein DD overnuked, dann ist das erstmal der Fehler des DDs, und nicht automatisch der Fehler des Tanks. Jeder Gruppenteilnehmer sollte (nein, muss) Omen haben. Und auch ein DD kann gelegentlich mal einen Blick drauf werfen und ggf. einen Cast noch jurz zurückhalten. Aber damit würde man im virtuellen Schwanzvergleich (Recount DPS) ja nach unten rutschen. Also lieber alles raushauen, wenn es schief geht, dann hat der Tank halt zu wenig Aggro aufgebaut. Der Mage, der Versengen, eisige Adern und dann alles hintereinander raushaut darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er Aggro zeiht. Und das ist dann nicht der Tank schuld, sondern der Mage.

Zwei Sekunden antanken lassen lässt das Clearen einer Ini insgesamt um max. 2 Minuten länger werden. Aber für alle Beteiligten einfacher und ohne Repkosten. Und unter den Voraussetzungen halten alle vier Klassen die Aggro und sterben nicht. Und wenn doch, dann ist der Heiler oder der bzw. die DDs Schuld.


----------



## neo1986 (12. Februar 2009)

Parkourinator schrieb:


> also laut erfahrung:
> 
> krieger > pala > dudu
> 
> der dk ist mir noch zu neu. den will ich noch net einordnen



Der DK is für mich ein DD.



Freebs schrieb:


> Pala is immer in allem am Besten.



Jop der is wirklich alles: DD, Heiler und Tank


----------



## Luciferas (12. Februar 2009)

also ich als heiler muss sagen das der pala mein lieblings tank ist


----------



## scorush (12. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Also der dk als Tank ist ja mal oberpeinlich^^
> 
> Beispiel: Als ich es dann endlich geschaft habe 80 zu werden und ich gerade so critimun geworden bin ging es los mit den heros.
> wenn ich mit dem dk eine grp pulle "sagen wir 4 mobs" dann muss ich als dk gas geben die aggro zu halten und dann extrem beschießen auf
> ...



l2p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab jetzt unbuffed fast 35k leben bei 550def oder so >_>
in heros mache ich sogar als tank fast genausoviel dmg wie unsere gildenmember ... random leute sind meistens unter mir.


----------



## Berli123 (12. Februar 2009)

scorush schrieb:


> l2p
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Junge ich rede nicht von high end Equip 
Ich sage das ein frisch 80er dk mit paar gecrafteten epics es scheiß schwer hat in heros im gegensatz zu den anderen tanks.
Und achja zeig mir mal nen tank der im dmg noch unten steht^^


----------



## scorush (12. Februar 2009)

so schwer war das aber nich die heros zu gehen, war in den ersten auch nur die "leichteren" heros drinne für marken. oder skill um und geh als dd macht auch fun manchmal (ich spiele auch öfter tank). bisschen abwechslung muss sein^^


----------



## Rantja (12. Februar 2009)

computerblicker schrieb:


> Tank is immer sogut wie der Skill des Spielers...is wie beim Heiler, sind allesamt gut, kommt immer auf den einzelnen an.
> Klar gibts Vor und Nachteile, aber im gesamten geben und nehmen die sich alle nix



Damit wurde doch schon alles gesagt!


----------



## Deligor (12. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Und achja zeig mir mal nen tank der im dmg noch unten steht^^



Sogut wie jeder Tank steht vom Dmg her an 4. Stelle wenn die Gruppe was taugt...auch wenn jeder Tank inzwischen viel Schaden macht können sie mit echten DDs nicht mithalten, wenn alle die gleichen Vorraussetzungen haben (ähnliches equip, Skill, etc.)
Außerdem ist der Schaden bei DKs und Palas so eine Sache, da die sogut wie immer ihre Aoe Fähigkeiten nutzen und somit an vielen mobs ein wenig Schaden machen, was die Dps natürlich pusht...wenn man das bei einem einzelnen Gegner aber sieht macht weihe oder Tod und Verfall nicht mehr viel Schaden und wird daher ja oft weggelassen.

Mfg Del


----------



## Berli123 (12. Februar 2009)

Ich habe ihn umgeskillt aber nur auf unholy damit ich den ghul habe um mir die mops beim erzfarmen vom hals zu schaffen. 
Mein dk ist abgestempelt zum erzfarmen mehr nicht.
Hab meinen krieger wieder ausgepackt und kann mich nicht beklagen, laut omen mache ich konstant bei bossen meine 2,5- 3k TPS wenn nicht gerade ?? steht. 
also eins ist fackt nach 4 jahren wow und alle klassen die tanken können, muß ich sagen nichts geht über den krieger.
Und so war es ja auch seit wow start von blizzard gedacht.
Das jetzt ein haufen klassen Tanken können liegt einfach daran das blizzard gemerkt hat das es akuten tankmangel gibt.


----------



## Cara Dethe (12. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Junge ich rede nicht von high end Equip
> Ich sage das ein frisch 80er dk mit paar gecrafteten epics es scheiß schwer hat in heros im gegensatz zu den anderen tanks.
> Und achja zeig mir mal nen tank der im dmg noch unten steht^^



also bei uns hat nen wl sich nen dk twink gelevelt. der is dann letztes weekend 80 geworden. ich habe ihm den helm und die schuhe (epic) geschmiedet und wir sind direkt naxx. haben ohne probleme gecleart, also möchte ich mal behaupten das man auch ohne high end gear mit dem dk tanken kann. haben auch extra mit flickwerk begonnen um zu schauen ob er was taugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber nach wie vor und wie schon viele angemerkt haben es kommt nicht auf die klasse an sondern auf deinen (wenn du der tank bist) persönlichen skill, sowie deine leute die dich begleiten an.


----------



## Berli123 (12. Februar 2009)

Cara schrieb:


> also bei uns hat nen wl sich nen dk twink gelevelt. der is dann letztes weekend 80 geworden. ich habe ihm den helm und die schuhe (epic) geschmiedet und wir sind direkt naxx. haben ohne probleme gecleart, also möchte ich mal behaupten das man auch ohne high end gear mit dem dk tanken kann. haben auch extra mit flickwerk begonnen um zu schauen ob er was taugt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leute

Lesen dan labern
Hab ich geschrieben das der dk sich in naxx scheiße tankt? glaube nicht oder?
Geh mit deinem dk azjol hero und mache das archivment beim ersten boss und sag mir dann das der dk nur so gut ist wie der spieler dahinter.


----------



## SixtenF (12. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Mh kann man von Skill sprechen wenn der Spieler nicht spielen kann? Ich versteh Deinen Post nicht wirklich.
> 
> Früher:
> 
> ...


genau andersrum


----------



## Silmarilli (12. Februar 2009)

Berufsquerulant schrieb:


> Anstatt konstant anzuführen, dass der Skill des Spielers einen guten Tank ausmacht, solltem an vielleicht den Rest der Gruppe betrachten. Ein Tank ohne Healer ist nichts wert, da ist es unerheblich, ob es ein Pala, Krieger, Dudu oder DK ist. Irgendwann ist er ohne vernünftigen Healer down. Der eine vielleicht früher, der andere etwas später.



interessanter Name ... ähm ja ... wenn die frage wäre wie wichtig is n tank in ner instanz wäre das eine sehr treffende aussage 
die frage war allerdings "Welche Klasse ist der beste tank?"
was hat das mit heilern zu tun oder den DD?
Es geht ums Vergleiche ziehen der einzelnen Klassen
und mittlerweile kann man eigentlich sagen das zwar jede klasse seine vor und nachteile hat aber es an sich Powidel is ob da nun in der ersten Reihe ein DK, ein Krieger oder sonst was steht ... alle Tank-Klassen können AoE tanken ... sofern sie keine Movement-Krüppel sind :-)
und deswegen sage viele ... egal welche Klasse ... wie Klasse die Klasse ist entscheidet sich dadurch wie Klasse der Spieler ist .

das man für ne Gruppe mehrere leute braucht bezeichnet schon das wort Gruppe.


----------



## Berufsquerulant (12. Februar 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> interessanter Name ... ähm ja ... wenn die frage wäre wie wichtig is n tank in ner instanz wäre das eine sehr treffende aussage
> die frage war allerdings "Welche Klasse ist der beste tank?"
> was hat das mit heilern zu tun oder den DD?
> Es geht ums Vergleiche ziehen der einzelnen Klassen
> ...



Dann sind wir uns ja einig. Aber da der Inhalt wohl nicht ganz deutlich rübergekommen zu sein scheint, übersetz ich das gerne nochmal kurz in WoW-Forum-Sprache:

Alda, jedeh Klasse tut als Tänk r0xXorn wie blöde, is voll egal kein is bessa als wo die andere wen group imba und epix unso!


----------



## Mik93 (12. Februar 2009)

Ganz einfach und so ist es.

Krieger= boss tank da er am meisten aushällt.
Dudu= auch ein boss tank der mehr leben und mehr rüssi hatt dafür aber kein blocken und nicht soviele tank Fähigkeiten hatt wie der Krieger.
Pala= Mobgruppen tank.
DK= sowie er auf frost geskillt ist kann man an den skills genau sehen das der dk eher ein tank für magie bosse ist. Der dk hatt die meisten sachen um zauber abzuwehren... Von seiner präsenz über die frostaura und dem anderen talent das den wiederstand noch weiter steigert. Dk eignet sich also am besten für zauberbosse. Malygos, Loken, Saphiron... usw.

Wer was anderes meint der hatt sich noch nicht ausgiebig mit den Tankklassen beschäftigt.

Ich hab nen krieger/pala/dk und hab mit allen drei das tanken ausprobiert. macht mit allen 3 sehr viel spaß. Nur der Dk isn bissl stressig. Dudu hab ich keinen aber kenne ein paar gute Dudu tanks persöhnlich.

Mir macht das tanken sofern gute heiler da sind mit dem Pala am meisten spaß. Die möglichkeit aggro zu verlieren is eig. gleich 0.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wars auch... byebye und viel spaß noch


----------



## Silmarilli (12. Februar 2009)

Berufsquerolant .. ich hab dich schon verstanden ... zumindest deinen vorletzten Post. leider hab ich es nicht so sehr mit wow-"kaudawelsch".

aber da wir wie du sagst eh einig sind *hug* dann paßt das ja 

lg 
ich mach feierabend :-)

sily


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Februar 2009)

<-- ist palatank und trotzdem boss tank... mh mach ich irgendwas falsch, dass ich mehr aushalt als die meissten krieger tanks?


----------



## c!r0x (12. Februar 2009)

boa ersten paar seiten gelesen aber jetzt reichts mir.
das ganze geschwafel von wegen wer is beste tank für das und für das und der kann gar nix und der is sowieso > all ist so fürn hugo.
mir war bis lvl 40 zb. schamis am liebsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es kommt vorallem auf die fertigkeiten/fähigkeiten des spielers hinter dem Char an. hab epic palatanks gesehen die komplett versagt haben bei grps
hab auch blaue dks gesehen die grps getankt haben wo viele epic tanks schwierigkeiten haben. jede klasse hat stärken und schwächen, die eigentlich gut verteilt sind,
dks sind zb. auch verdammt gute tanks gegen Caster... haben aber eben nur dodge und parry.

insofern hat dieser thread wie die ganzen anderne zigtausend keinen sinn. vorallem weil blizz dauert was ändert. wenn da wer ne konstante ändert und ein tank wieder besser wird, ist der thread alt und der nächste wird geöffnet insofern ^-.- wayne.


----------



## Mik93 (12. Februar 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> <-- ist palatank und trotzdem boss tank... mh mach ich irgendwas falsch, dass ich mehr aushalt als die meissten krieger tanks?




ähm das kann damit zu tun haben das du noch keinem auf deinem niveau spielenden Krieger Tank begegnet bist.
und anscheinend hast du meinen post nicht komplett durchgelsen sonst hättest du nicht auf solch unkonventionelle weise geantwortet. Und bitte lass den Sarkasmus weg. Mir macht Palatanken auch mehr spaß als mim Krieger aber Krieger können halt nur 2 dinge... Tanken/dmg machen... palas sind voll hybriden und können drei dinge deswegen werden sie in sachen dmg wegstecken nicht vor dem krieger kommen was reine dmg bosse angeht. da naxx und so weiter eh obereasy sind isses eig. egal weil die bosse einfach genug für jede tank klasse ist. auch maly und sartharion sind von jeder tank klasse schaffbar.
Und gesagt hab ich nur was jeder dieser klassen am besten tanken kann. Ich hab nie gesagt das Palas keine bosse tanken können.


----------



## kingkong23 (12. Februar 2009)

Kriger nr-1     DK nr-2  Pala-DUDU nehmen sich nichts haben bei als healer bessere chancen!
Meine meinung


----------



## ReWahn (12. Februar 2009)

/vote for Tankwarri.
oldschool ftw... früher gabs keine andeen brauchbaren tanks...


----------



## LouisVanGeest (12. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Krieger ? Ohne worte da können die mobgrp wegen meiner unendlich groß sein da nimmt mir keiner die aggro



Doch.... Ein Pala


----------



## DonBot (12. Februar 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> hallo,
> hier erst mal ein paar vorteile und nachteile bei tank klassen:
> 
> paladin  vorteil: kann gottesschild und sich heilen usw.
> ...



der schlimmste foren post den ich in meinem gesamten leben lesen musste, ich glaub ich muss kotzen!
A stimmt da fast garnix oder ist mit wissen begründet und B hat der seid der 4ten klasse kein deutsch mehr gelernt!


----------



## Cara Dethe (12. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Leute
> 
> Lesen dan labern
> Hab ich geschrieben das der dk sich in naxx scheiße tankt? glaube nicht oder?
> Geh mit deinem dk azjol hero und mache das archivment beim ersten boss und sag mir dann das der dk nur so gut ist wie der spieler dahinter.



hmm labern? ich hab lediglich ein weiteres beispiel hinzugeführt. wenn der dk kollege flickwerk und co. tanken kann wird er es ja wohl in azjol nerub ebenso packen.so von wegen wenn man auf höherem niveau tanken kann wirds sicher auch auf niedrigerem klappen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja der dk packt das wenn der spieler dahinter weiß wie er ihn zu führen hat! und btw wenn du bei azjol nerub beim ersten boss probleme haben solltest (was ich deinem post entnehme), erkundige dich was die einzelnen mobs alles drauf haben, sobald du das weißt wirst du keine probleme haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Februar 2009)

als pala hat man mittlerweile keine manaprobleme mehr.. wenn die ini zu low ist bzw. man zu gut equippt dafür ist  verzichtet man halt auf sdk und gibt sich nen refugiums buff und schon stellt man mana durch blocken/ausweichen wieder her.. und bei instanzen wo man doch schaden bekommt reicht das mana durch heilung bzw zur not auch noch siegel komplett aus... ich frag mich was die krieger in einer zu kleinen ini machen.. sich ausziehen wahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (12. Februar 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ... ich frag mich was die krieger in einer zu kleinen ini machen.. sich ausziehen wahrscheinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Krieger haun auf die Mobs bis die Schwarte kracht...was macht auch WUT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Del


----------



## LouisVanGeest (12. Februar 2009)

Was mir noch auffällt.....

Die meisten "Krieger" und mögen sie noch so gut tanken.. weinen jetz rum das der pala ansatzweise genauso gut im tanken ist!!
Die die das tun sind Leute der alten schule und hauen denn satz "Ohje Früher war alles besser" bestimmt 1000x am Tag raus.

Ich respektiere jede Art von Tankklasse... un es is mir Scheißegal wie sie tanken und was für Fähigkeiten sie benutzen.. 
Hauptsache sie machen es richtig.

Und alle Subjektiven Männeschen die hier meinen: KRIEGER NUR KRIEGER... oder PALA NUR DER PALA IS DER BESTE UND DER REST IS SCHEIßE!!!!!..... können mich mal kreuzweise am ***** lecken

In diesem Sinne..


----------



## Tomo1994 (12. Februar 2009)

cell81469 schrieb:


> Also wenn man davon ausgeht das alle verglichenen klassen gleichwertiges equip haben und gleichen skill lvl besitzen...
> 
> Der Paladin nach wie vor der beste tank für große gruppen aufgrund seiner weihe und schild
> 
> ...


Das mim krieger stimmt nicht, man hat die fähigkeiten aber spalten is nich dazu da um aggro zu ziehen , außerdem haben die keinen cd xD nur donnerknall 5sek, und krieger haben erst mit dem einführungspatch von wotlk (mit den neuen talenten) als tank ne gute tank möglichkeit dazu gepatch durch eine fähigkeit die in nem kegelförmigen bereich aggro zieht, jetzt aber zum eig thema:
Paladin gut für mehrere mobs, Krieger gut für einzelne (neurdings auch mehrere ) aber nicht unbedingt besser als der pala wie in inis TDM z.B., dudu seid dem patch stark geschwächt hat so gut wie nix mehr drauf als tank


----------



## Figetftw! (12. Februar 2009)

Freebs schrieb:


> Pala is immer in allem am Besten.


jo auf jednen mein bruder XD


----------



## Mik93 (12. Februar 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ich frag mich was die krieger in einer zu kleinen ini machen.. sich ausziehen wahrscheinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso sollten sie?Entweder ist das wieder total übertrieben Sarkastisch oder du hast 0 ahnung vom krieger.

ich gebe deligor voll recht


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Mik93 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach und so ist es.
> 
> Krieger= boss tank da er am meisten aushällt.
> Dudu= auch ein boss tank der mehr leben und mehr rüssi hatt dafür aber kein blocken und nicht soviele tank Fähigkeiten hatt wie der Krieger.
> ...


Ich möchte dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber mit Wotlk kann jede Tankklasse alles tanken. Man kann zwar sagen, dass die ein oder andere Klasse das und das besser tanken kann, aber der Pala ist jetzt z.B. nicht nur ein Mobgruppen Tank! usw. Wie schon gesagt: Der Krieger ist der beste Tank von WoW


----------



## Deligor (12. Februar 2009)

Mik93 schrieb:


> wieso sollten sie?Entweder ist das wieder total übertrieben Sarkastisch oder du hast 0 ahnung vom krieger.
> 
> ich gebe deligor voll recht



Danköö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich gehe davon aus das Zoid das nicht ernst gemeint hat. 

Mfg Del


----------



## Mik93 (12. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber mit Wotlk kann jede Tankklasse alles tanken. Man kann zwar sagen, dass die ein oder andere Klasse das und das besser tanken kann, aber der Pala ist jetzt z.B. nicht nur ein Mobgruppen Tank! usw. Wie schon gesagt: Der Krieger ist der beste Tank von WoW




Omg... ich hab ja auch nie gesagt das pala keine bosse tanken können... ich hab nur aufgezählt worin sie die BESTEN sind... hättest du den anderen post auch gelesen hättest du nciht nochmal genau das schreiben müssen was zoid auch gesgat hatt.


----------



## battschack (12. Februar 2009)

Mik93 schrieb:


> ähm das kann damit zu tun haben das du noch keinem auf deinem niveau spielenden Krieger Tank begegnet bist.
> und anscheinend hast du meinen post nicht komplett durchgelsen sonst hättest du nicht auf solch unkonventionelle weise geantwortet. Und bitte lass den Sarkasmus weg. Mir macht Palatanken auch mehr spaß als mim Krieger aber Krieger können halt nur 2 dinge... Tanken/dmg machen... palas sind voll hybriden und können drei dinge deswegen werden sie in sachen dmg wegstecken nicht vor dem krieger kommen was reine dmg bosse angeht. da naxx und so weiter eh obereasy sind isses eig. egal weil die bosse einfach genug für jede tank klasse ist. auch maly und sartharion sind von jeder tank klasse schaffbar.
> Und gesagt hab ich nur was jeder dieser klassen am besten tanken kann. Ich hab nie gesagt das Palas keine bosse tanken können.




AHA also ist der DK tank genauso gut wie krieger in zeug wegstecken weil er keinen möglichkeit hat heal zu skillen? oO
wenn ich egal mit welcher klasse tank skille dann kann er genauso gut tanken wie jeder anderer oO dann müsste ja der schurke oder magier jeden one hiten können ...


----------



## SulTaNkx (12. Februar 2009)

hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich spiele pala und krieger tank.

mittlerweile muss ich sagen aoe tanken kann man als krieger genauso gut wie als pala ,
was vor patch 3.0 ja ganz klar nicht der fall war^^ man muss nur darauf achten das man den donnerkannl immer raushaut
wenn kein cd mehr ist . mit den richtigen glyphen ,richtige rotation steh ich nem pala in nix nach wird mir jeden tag in hero inis gesagt

was aber viele leute hier nie erwähnen ist das der pala total nachteile hat .........

wenns mal richtig brenzlich wird kippt der pala meisst direkt um

der warri hat seine ganzen oo shit notfallknöpfe der hält auch kurz ohne heal noch was aus
so meine erfahrung.


ist nur leider so das es viele gute pala tanks gibt ,aber nur wenig gute krieger 

darum sind Krieger auch immer so unbeliebt;(  Dk machen sich auch sehr gut als tanks , druiden waren früher sehr gute tank habe nur schon lange keinen mehr tanken sehen daher sage ich zu dem nix


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Mik93 schrieb:


> Omg... ich hab ja auch nie gesagt das pala keine bosse tanken können... ich hab nur aufgezählt worin sie die BESTEN sind... hättest du den anderen post auch gelesen hättest du nciht nochmal genau das schreiben müssen was zoid auch gesgat hatt.


So kommts aber rüber mit dem = Zeichen und so... hätteste geschrieben ,,Krieger kann am besten Bosse tanken." Wärs was anderes.


----------



## battschack (12. Februar 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




pala hat genauso oh shit knöpfe kanns sich einfach mal selbst um sein ganzes hp healen oder 50% weniger dmg fressen mit 50% weniger dmg fressen weiss ich aber jetz nicht ob er dadurch aggro verliert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mik93 (12. Februar 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> AHA also ist der DK tank genauso gut wie krieger in zeug wegstecken weil er keinen möglichkeit hat heal zu skillen? oO
> wenn ich egal mit welcher klasse tank skille dann kann er genauso gut tanken wie jeder anderer oO dann müsste ja der schurke oder magier jeden one hiten können ...



deinem sinnlosen "oO" post kann man entnehmen das du 0 ahnung von den klassen hast. Es wird immer so sein wenn jemand sich auf 1 ding konzentriert er besser ist als jemand der sich auf 3 dinge konzentriert.


----------



## Mik93 (12. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> So kommts aber rüber mit dem = Zeichen und so... hätteste geschrieben ,,Krieger kann am besten Bosse tanken." Wärs was anderes.



hättest du aber meinen anderen post gelesen hättest du nciht das gleiche nochmal wie zoid schreiben müssen.

und tut mir echt leid dasich deine menschliche logik verwirrt hab da ich "=" benutzt hab ...


----------



## Deligor (12. Februar 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> pala hat genauso oh shit knöpfe kanns sich einfach mal selbst um sein ganzes hp healen oder 50% weniger dmg fressen mit 50% weniger dmg fressen weiss ich aber jetz nicht ob er dadurch aggro verliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du damit diese "aldi"-Bubble meinst dann ja da ist die aggro futsch...wenn nicht meinst du n skill den ich nicht kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und...ok...einmal ganze Hp...ganz nett, aber mehr aushalten wird er deshalb noch lange nicht...klar kanns in brenzligen Situationen helfen...aber bei Flickwerk hilft ihm es gegen ende sehr wenig, sich einmal selber hochheilen zu können, da er auch ebenso schnell wieder unten ist.

Mfg Del


----------



## oens (12. Februar 2009)

Freebs schrieb:


> Pala is immer in allem am Besten.




naja...dann viel spass mit nem palatank bei der maid in kara...da ist mir dann selbst ein verstärker-schami lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (12. Februar 2009)

Mik93 schrieb:


> deinem sinnlosen "oO" post kann man entnehmen das du 0 ahnung von den klassen hast. Es wird immer so sein wenn jemand sich auf 1 ding konzentriert er besser ist als jemand der sich auf 3 dinge konzentriert.



Das merke ich wie du ahnung hast. Einer der nur dd oder tank skillen kann ist automatisch der bessere tank?

Also ist druide in heal tank und dd schlecht weil er ja alles kann?

Schurken und magier können kein heal kein tank nur Dmg, sind sie deswegen die besten dmg dealer?

Aber ich lerne immer gern was dazu danke für deine hilfe wusste ich noch nicht.

Und auserdem spiele ich selber nen tank kannst ja rausfinden welchen : )


----------



## Mik93 (12. Februar 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Das merke ich wie du ahnung hast. Einer der nur dd oder tank skillen kann ist automatisch der bessere tank?
> 
> Also ist druide in heal tank und dd schlecht weil er ja alles kann?
> 
> ...




druide ist nicht schlecht weil er alles kann. Er ist eher gut in allem. Er kann aber nicht jedes einzelne so gut wie einer der sich auf 1 oder 2 dinge spezialisiert. aber anscheinend checkst du es ned.

aber ich will dir ja helfen und erklärs ein bischen einfacher

2 clowns... jeder hatt 2 stundne zeit sich neue tricks auszudenken für die nächste vorstellung..

clown 1 trainiert in 2 stunden seiltanz, jonglieren und rückwärtssalto.

clown2 trainiert in 2 stunden Jonglieren und seiltanz.

so ich glaub auch du wirst etz verstehen warum clown nummer 2 besser ist im jonglieren


----------



## paraa (12. Februar 2009)

Hi.

Ich selbst spiele einen Pala Tank und muss sagen, dass dieser sehr wohl einen oh-shit Button hat. Nämlich der Schild, welcher für 14 Sek. jeglichen erlittenen Schaden um 50% verringert. Man beachte auch das Talent, welches den Schaden, den der Pala kassiert um 35% verringert, wenn der Paladin über 35% Leben oder weniger verfügt. Mach ich also meine 50% Bubble an und habe 35% Life oder weniger, so kassiere ich 85% weniger dmg und das für 14sek. Wenn das mal kein oh-shit button ist, weiß ich auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Was mich allerdings immer wieder nervt, ist dass jegliche Leute immer nur meinen "Nen tankpala kann eh nix als Weihe". Würden sich die Leute mal mit dem Tankpala auseinandersetzen, würden diese erkennen, dass der Paladin einem Krieger in nichts mehr nachsteht. Die Aggroerzeugung ist im Gegensatz zu der des Kriegers auch sehr beachtlich. Der Paladin hat in den letzten Patches viele neue Talente und Fähigkeiten bekommen und die Leute, die keine Ahnung haben, sollten sich damit vielleicht mal auseinandersetzen.

so long...
paraa


----------



## battschack (12. Februar 2009)

Ich finde du checkst es nicht aber ich gebe mich geschlagen hat keinen sinn so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 
Warum ist der clown2 jetz besser da drinn? Ich finde der clown 1 ist besser immer hin hat er in 2stunden 1Ding mehr dazu gelernt als der andere^^


----------



## Berli123 (12. Februar 2009)

Cara schrieb:


> hmm labern? ich hab lediglich ein weiteres beispiel hinzugeführt. wenn der dk kollege flickwerk und co. tanken kann wird er es ja wohl in azjol nerub ebenso packen.so von wegen wenn man auf höherem niveau tanken kann wirds sicher auch auf niedrigerem klappen oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was ist dein problem? 
Ich denke mal du kannst lesen oder? aber warscheinlich wirst du es nicht verstehen was ich da schreibe oder?

BUFFED ich brauche hier ein Paint Programm im forum ich dem guten jungen hier mal was aufmalen.

Azjol hero meine ich das archivment, so das du da reingehst und den boss pullst und die mobgrp links liegen lässt.

Und das mit flickwerk ist nun warlich keine kunst.
Der DK bekommt von haus aus schon eine recht gute rüssi mitgeliefert und wenn er da als mt dran steht ist es latte welch equip er hat und wenn er als 2nd dran steht sollte es auch klappen, zumal die heiler nichts anderes tun als die beiden tanks zu heilen was zur not nen pala auch allein macht mit flamme und overheal auf den 2nd tank fertig.

Diese referenz mit flickwerk immer. und das bei nem tank. omg
Die schwierigkeit ist bei flickwerk einfach nur " glückhaben und hoffen man hat keine möchtegern dd´s bei"


----------



## Magarus (12. Februar 2009)

ich finde das ein dk nicht tanken kann

ich selbst spiele einen retri pala und ich habe noch keinen dk tank gefunden der richtig aggro halten kann, sei des equip noch so gut


----------



## Pfropfen (12. Februar 2009)

Keine Klasse ist der beste Tank!
Genau so wenig wie es den besten DD oder Heiler gibt!

Jede Klasse hat vor und Nachteile.
Ausserdem kommt es noch darauf an wie gut der Spieler seine Klasse kennt, ist er gut drauf, ist er grad konzentriert dabei... etc, etc

Da kommen so viele verschiedene Faktoren zusammen...



MfG
Pfropfen, (der beste Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Korgor (12. Februar 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Bin zwar selber palatank, aber das du hier von dir gibst, ist einfach nur zum lachen
> 
> @ TE
> 
> ...


*Abstempel*

"DK´s sollen Schaden machen" Oo

Bin mit meinem DK der MT in einer Gilde und alle Bosse in Naxx 25er etc. klappen locker als DK.



Magarus schrieb:


> ich finde das ein dk nicht tanken kann
> 
> ich selbst spiele einen retri pala und ich habe noch keinen dk tank gefunden der richtig aggro halten kann, sei des equip noch so gut


Dann haben sie ihren Cha. bei Ebay gekauft.


----------



## Namir (12. Februar 2009)

Früher wars mal so, dass der Krieger ein super Tank gegen einzelne Ziele war, die ihn geschlagen haben (damit er Wut bekommt und damit kann er Aggro halten). Sie haben sehr viel ausweichen, parieren und blocken.
Paladine konnten mit Weihe die Aggro von vielen kleineren Mobs halten. Und sie blocken sehr viel. (Blocken heisst jedoch nicht, dass man kein Schaden bekommt, sondern nur, dass ein bestimmter Wert des Schadens absorbiert wird.) Er braucht Mana zum tanken, welches er durch Heilung bekommt.
Druiden hatte sehr viel HP und Rüstung, dafür können sie weder blocken noch parieren.
Der Todesritter hat jetzt recht viel Rüstung, kann nicht blocken und hat kaum Fähigkeiten, die eine hohe Bedrohung machen.

In der Zwischenzeit haben aber alle Tanks massig AoE und es ist nicht schwer die Aggron von 5 Mobs gleichzeitig zu halten, da die Tanks auch ordentlich Schaden fahren.

Ergo: 
Todesritter und Druiden sind gute 2nd-Tanks, da sie nicht verprügelt werden müssen um Aggro aufzubauen (in Richtung Schadens-Tanks).
Paladine sind sehr gute Tanks wenn die Mobgruppen grösser sind und sie gehen übelst ab gegen Untote (HdZ4 Timerun würde ich ein Palatank empfehlen ^^).
Krieger sind meiner meinung nach immer noch die besten Maintanks, da sie auch viele Dinge wie Rüstung zerreisen haben, das speziell Aggro macht oder Schildblock, im Notfall.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Februar 2009)

Magarus schrieb:


> ich finde das ein dk nicht tanken kann
> 
> ich selbst spiele einen retri pala und ich habe noch keinen dk tank gefunden der richtig aggro halten kann, sei des equip noch so gut



Dann seid ihr nur Noobs aufm Realm xD ich bin Tank Dk und tanke auch in Naxx 25 erfolgreich.
Heiler waren auch immer überrascht, wie wenig Dmg ich bekomme und in Aggro wurde ich noch nie überholt


----------



## Mik93 (12. Februar 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Ich finde du checkst es nicht aber ich gebe mich geschlagen hat keinen sinn so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




so nem kommentar würdige ich keine antwort.


----------



## Mik93 (12. Februar 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Ich finde du checkst es nicht aber ich gebe mich geschlagen hat keinen sinn so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



clown 2 konnte 1 stunde lang jonglieren und 1 stunde das andere trainieren.
clown 1 konnte für jedes ding nur 40 minuten trainieren.

ergo hatt clown 2 im jonglieren mehr übung als nummer 1.

bei dir sieht man das du bei einem punkt ankommst da wo du sagst "gelernt" und es nicht weiter geht. Aber man kann sich immer verbessern und wird nie perfekt sein. Daher ist der mit mehr training und weniger sachen in einem bestimmten punkt besser als der, der viele sachen auf einmal lernen muss wird er in jedem einzelnen nie der beste sein. 


anderes beispiel

du gehst zu schule ( nehme ich einfach mal an bin mir aber ziemlich sicher) du sschreibst morgen proben.

du musst an 1 tag für deutsch mathe englisch und ktb lernen.
ich muss an 1 tag nur deutsch und englisch lernen.

wer wird dann wohl in englisch besser abschneiden:? hoffe du hast es etz gecheckt ( vorrausgesetzt du lernst die anderen fächer auch wirklich, was aber in wow automatisch ist weil du immer alle 3 bäume zur verfügung hast)


so schlicht das man das ned sofort checkt kann man eig. ned sein. oder doch? wow ist ein gutes Beispiel das es genug beschränkte leute gibt weil man immer wieder auf diese "ImBA RoXxoR ÄpiXxX" typen trifft


----------



## Omidas (12. Februar 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> [...]
> Krieger sind meiner meinung nach immer noch die besten Maintanks, da sie auch viele Dinge wie Rüstung zerreisen haben, das speziell Aggro macht oder Schildblock, im Notfall.



Und was hat der Paladin?
Rüstung zereißen - Pala kann zwar nicht die Rüstung reduzieren, aber im 25iger ist eh einer dabei ders kann und
wegen der extra Aggro hat der Paladin Schild der Rechtschaffenheit. Also kein Bonuspunkt fürn Krieger.

Notfallknöpfe ziehe viele Posts zuvor.

Es ist nunmal so, dass Blizzard (leider) alle Klassen gleich macht. Da kannst du so nicht mehr unterscheiden.
Das einzige, was mir einfällt, was der Krieger besser hat,ist etwas HP und Zauberreflexion.

Selbst Charge ist nicht so ins Gewicht zu setzen, da ich als Tank permanent 15% schneller rennen geskillt
habe.


----------



## Targon275 (12. Februar 2009)

kommt mach noch nen thread auf wär der beste DD und der beste heiler ist


----------



## toryz (12. Februar 2009)

Also aus Heilersicht heraus ist der DK in *meinen *Augen der schlechteste Tank überhaupt. Nichts gegen die DKs oder deren Spieler aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das DKs viel besser zum DMG machen da sind als zum tanken. 

Wie oft kommt es denn vor das die Gruppe perfekt ist? Gerade in den Zeiten wo jeder in der DPS ganz oben stehen will macht doch jeder DD was er will und sch... aufs Aggro und um in diesem Fall dem DD die Aggro wegzuheilen braucht man einen Tank der viel aushält und das ist nach meinen Erfahrungen der DK nicht wirklich.

Am liebsten gehe ich persönlich mit Druiden als Tank dicht gefolgt von einem Paladin der sich den gleichen Rang mit dem Krieger teilt. Danach kommt lange nichts und dann erst der DK.

Desweiteren bin ich der Meinung das 25lv nicht wirklich ausreichen um auf die Stärken und Schwächen des Chars aufmerksam zu werden.


----------



## advanced08 (12. Februar 2009)

gute dk tanks haben 75% miss chance ohne cds wie undüruchdringliche rüstung  etc xD


----------



## Stefge (12. Februar 2009)

Die Sufu ... gibt mehrere Threads drüber

ist Situations bedingt

Für viele Adds Eignet sich ein Druide nicht
Zum Boss tanken finde ich sind Krieger und Druiden besser heilbar als Palas


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Februar 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> gute dk tanks haben 75% miss chance ohne cds wie undüruchdringliche rüstung  etc xD



Undurchdringliche Rüstung erhöhen nicht deine Miss Chance. Sag mir mal bitte, woher man die 75% nehmen soll


----------



## advanced08 (12. Februar 2009)

10% str = parry ?
+ 5% zusätzlich parry 
und

sagen wir mal ein dk hat 20% avoid + 20% parry unbuffed

sinds 40% miss + horn ungefähr 43% + klingenbarriere 53% + 6% durch eisige schreckensplatte (falls geskillt) 59%+ 5% base miss chance  64% +6 % verfehlen aus verteidigung = 70%


die basiswerte die oben genannt worden hat denke ich mal jeder blau/lila equipte tank


----------



## Azerak (12. Februar 2009)

Krieger haben Probleme mit Gruppen? Ha ha ha! Selten so gelacht.
Habe in keinster weise Probleme mit Gruppen... Donnerknall -> Shockwave und schon dürfen alle bomben wie sie wollen.
Mit lvl 77 war ich mit nem gebrechenshexer lvl 80 mit teilweise Naxx-Equip in 2 inis.. der hat fröhlich Saat der Verderbnis und Co. KG gemacht - er fand das alles super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So l2p... trotzdem find ich Paladine übertrieben und ein paar Fähigkeiten (zb geskiltles Richturteil der Gerechten (oder so)) sind völlig unnötig!
Keine Ahnung wer den Paladin derzeit bearbeitet ~ *G*


----------



## Müllermilch (12. Februar 2009)

Welcher Brotaufstrich ist der beste?


----------



## advanced08 (12. Februar 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Krieger haben Probleme mit Gruppen? Ha ha ha! Selten so gelacht.
> Habe in keinster weise Probleme mit Gruppen... Donnerknall -> Shockwave und schon dürfen alle bomben wie sie wollen.
> Mit lvl 77 war ich mit nem gebrechenshexer lvl 80 mit teilweise Naxx-Equip in 2 inis.. der hat fröhlich Saat der Verderbnis und Co. KG gemacht - er fand das alles super
> 
> ...




hab auch fest gestellt das ich bei vielen kriegern viel auf aggro aufpassen musste allerdings liegt das meist am spieler hinterm krieger ^^


----------



## Azerak (12. Februar 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> hab auch fest gestellt das ich bei vielen kriegern viel auf aggro aufpassen musste allerdings liegt das meist am spieler hinterm krieger ^^



Auf lvl 79 nun 5k Schildschlag.. wer da keine Aggro hält ist... naja lassen wir das ^.^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Februar 2009)

keiner


----------



## derwaynez (12. Februar 2009)

the-King_of-Wow schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> 
> da Wotlk den Todesritter eingeführt hat und der (wie man so hört ) kein schlechter Tank ist  ,möcht ich gern wissen welche Klasse am besten als Tank fungiert .
> Kan der DK wirklich den krieger vom thron stossen ?
> ...


deine mutter


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Februar 2009)

Stefge schrieb:


> Die Sufu ... gibt mehrere Threads drüber
> 
> ist Situations bedingt
> 
> ...


dann zähl mal bitte auf für welche adds sich ein druide nicht eignet und ich werde sie dir ohne probleme tanken...

das es situationsbedingt ist, ist richtig. mal ist der tank besser, mal der. patchwork ist momentan zum beispiel der dudu am besten um die hatefuls abzufangen (mal schauen wie es nach 3.1 aussieht).


aber jeder tank kann jeden boss und jeden mob tanken. der eine hat da seine vorteile, der andere da.
von daher gibt es die beste tankklasse einfach nicht.



> Welcher Brotaufstrich ist der beste?


genau so siehts aus. ist geschmacks-/situationsabhängig.


----------



## toryz (12. Februar 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Welcher Brotaufstrich ist der beste?




Thunfisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightyskull (12. Februar 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Bin zwar selber palatank, aber das du hier von dir gibst, ist einfach nur zum lachen
> 
> @ TE
> 
> ...





ich tanke mit meinem dk alles ob 10er oder 25er
scheiss egal ob einzelne mobs oder ganze horden
solange die heilung passt tank ich sogar hogger


----------



## Gentix12 (7. Januar 2010)

Also ich denke das der DK den Warri nicht einholt. der warri verfügt über mehrere sachen weniger dmg reinzubekommen Z.B. Blockwertung(schildblock, Glyphe-schildblock) der dk kann nur ausweichen der warri kann das auch .und mehr Rüstung hast er auch wegen des schildes der dk hat widerrum kein schild
und die dks haben soweit ich weiss auch kein Laststand(30%mehr HP).


----------



## -Baru- (7. Januar 2010)

Gentix12 schrieb:


> und die dks haben soweit ich weiss auch kein Laststand(30%mehr HP).



Vampirblut?! (+35%)


----------



## Dabow (7. Januar 2010)

Jeder Tank ist nur so gut, wie der Spieler der Ihn bedient / steuert.

Den meisten Schaden kassieren jedoch Todesritter. Soviel steht fest

Ob es an der fehlenden Erfahrung oder der Klasse selbst liegt ist nicht gewiss. 
Es wird wohl beides sein.
Aber Todesritter heil ich garnicht gern.

Ach und : Ich bin eh der beste Tankbär  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
( Für alle die es nicht verstehen ... das war Ironie )

Ironie : Die Ironie (griechisch &#949;&#7984;&#961;&#969;&#957;&#949;&#943;&#945; eironeía, wörtlich „Verstellung, Vortäuschung“) ist eine Äußerung, welche – meist unausgesprochene – Erwartungen aufdeckt, indem zum Schein das Gegenteil behauptet wird.

Quelle Wikipedia

Das war keine Ironie! Viele Leute wissen anscheinend nichtmal was Ironie ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (7. Januar 2010)

ms warri

weils ja auch sinn macht mehrer tankklassen zu implementieren, wenn eine davon "DIE" tank klasse ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergerdos (7. Januar 2010)

Warum gräbst Du einen Beitrag aus der schon fast ein Jahr ruht anstatt auf einen neuen mit gleichem Thema zu antworten ?


----------



## Daggerjoe (7. Januar 2010)

der beste Tank ist der in einer Gruppe deren Member halbwegs Ahnung haben wie man in ner Gruppe spielt

auch als wahre Aggro Avoid und HP Monster kann dir jeder DD jederzeit die Aggro wegnehm,
und eh du ein guter Tank wirst... das dauert

du brauchst n dickes Fell (dreimal so dick wie deine Rüssi... an der dünnsten Stelle)
Übung... und du musst deine Leute einschätzen können damit du auf ihre Dummheiten 
reagieren kannst bevor sie die machen^^


und nun beerdigend wir den Thread wieder... *buddel*


----------



## ingame_wow (7. Januar 2010)

927834923752957829347347856 234 Freds +1

Unnötig


----------



## Zwizazadera (7. Januar 2010)

Der Beste ?! 

Der, der seine Char Speilen kann mit Skill, umsichtigkeit und Überblick im Raid / Grp. ! 



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## dragonfire1803 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich will es mal aus sicht des Heilers und des Tanks sagen.
Als heiler mag ich die DKs nicht so. Fressen meiner Erfahrung nach etwas mehr dmg als Krieger und Paladine. Scheint Blizz auch bewusst zu sein sonst hätten die den DKs nicht etwas mehr HP gegeben.
Als Tank ist es so, das der DK es schon recht einfach hat beim aoe-tanken. Vielleicht auch ganz gut so um den noob-dds die zu blöd sind das richtige target anzugreifen es einfacher zu machen. Krieger haben es zwar inzwischen einfacher gemacht bekommen mit Gruppen umzugehen, was aber leider nicht an paladine und dks ranreicht. Krieger sind meiner Ansicht nach "die" Tanks aber bis man ein richtig guter Tank ist dauert eine weile und leider ist es ein steiniger weg mit vielen Möchtegern pros die nur rushen wollen.
Als frischer Tank dauern manche Dinge etwas länger. Auswahl der Targets und binden der gegner. Da ist es dann wenig hilfreich mit idioten in der Gruppe die ständig rumdrängeln...los gogog...nun mach endlich...Hunter die ihre Irreführung so toll finden und gleich vorrennen und alles pullen. Ich denke da wird einem der Einstieg in das Tankgeschäft sehr schwer gemacht und nach wenigen Heros mit randoms verliert man den Mut und die Lust...So in etwa ging es mir :-(


----------

